# André's Touren-Treff Lüneburg



## herki (15. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir gestern Abend nach der Infoveranstaltung von André spontan noch zu einem Bierchen  getroffen haben, gibt es ja nun die Absicht, wieder einen regelmäßigen Treffpunkt in Lüneburg zu etablieren, um zu gemeinsamen MTB-Touren zu starten.

Mit diesem Thread soll eine Plattform geschaffen werden, um sich dazu auszutauschen und evtl. auch noch weitere Interessierte zu finden.

Es soll bei den Touren nicht um sportliche Höchstleistungen gehen, sondern um schöne Touren in netter Gesellschaft. Singletrails und ein bisschen Fahrtechnik werden natürlich gerne mitgenommen, es wird aber nicht Richtung Freeride gehen. Dafür gibt es eine andere gute etablierte Truppe in Lüneburg, zu der ich bei Bedarf gerne mehr berichten kann.

Wie wir gestern Abend festgestellt haben, ist die Truppe bunt gemischt, von erfahrenen Mehrfach-Alpenbezwingern und MTB-Marathonisti bis zum "blutigen" Anfänger war alles dabei. Und genau so soll es sein! Es sollen Erfahrungen und Kenntnisse ausgetauscht werden, MTB-Anfänger können von den "alten Hasen" lernen und es soll einfach Spaß machen! Niemand soll Scheu haben, weil er sich vielleicht noch nicht so fit fühlt - bisher ist keiner im Wald zurückgeblieben 

Also konkret: Zukünftig jeden Sonntag, 11:00Uhr, ist Treffpunkt vor dem Sportgeschäft an der Ecke Kalandstrasse/Rote Straße (siehe anhängende Karte)
(...an die "Mit-Biertrinker" von gestern abend: ich habe den Treffpunkt eigenmächtig etwas verlegt, sorry. Meine Befürchtung ist, dass es ansonsten mit der Freeride-Truppe, die ebenfalls um 11:00Uhr startet, ein bisschen Durcheinander gibt und der ein oder andere vielleicht in der falschen Gruppe landet )
Leider kann ich selbst am kommenden Sonntag schon mal nicht dabei sein, wünsche aber viel Spaß und freue mich auf den Folge-Sonntag.

Für die Zukunft würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir diesen Treff dann auch über das "Last-Minute-Biking" hier im Forum einstellen, darüber kann man dann auch sehen, ob jemand, und wenn ja, wer kommt, damit man ggf. nicht umsonst am Treffpunkt wartet.
Ich würde das Einstellen auch übernehmen, aber da ich Sonntag schon mal nicht dabei bin, macht das diesmal keinen Sinn....

Also bis demnächst, viele Grüße,
Jörg

P.S.: @ André: Vielen Dank für deine Initiative  Vielleicht kannst du ja per Mail die anderen Infoveranstaltungs-Teilnehmer auf diesen Thread aufmerksam machen, die Adressen müsstest du doch haben ?! Evtl. hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzufahren....

P.P.S.: Ich geh jetzt erstmal 'ne Runde biken, die Sonne kommt gerade raus


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (15. November 2012)

Danke Jörg fürs Eröffnen unseres neuen Treffs!  Ich werde Alle informieren, die mir ihre E-Mailadresse zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Das Verlagern des Treffpunkts macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Im Moment bin ich für Sonntag noch am Schwanken zwischen Erkältung auskurieren, Salah Cup in Gellersen (brauch eigentlich dringend noch den fünften Lauf für die Gesamtwertung), mit euch biken oder politischer Zwangsveranstaltung zum Volkstrauertag (ca. 30 Minuten ab 12.00 Uhr). Würde denn schon jemand mitfahren?

Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (15. November 2012)

Ich habe mir den Sonntag geblockt, wÃ¤re dabei. Allerdings bin ich bekennender SchÃ¶nwetter-Bikerð. Bei Regen kneife ich aus Ãberzeugung, nicht wahr, JÃ¶rg?

vg ingo


----------



## herki (15. November 2012)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Sonntag geblockt, wÃ¤re dabei. Allerdings bin ich bekennender SchÃ¶nwetter-Bikerï¿½ï¿½. Bei Regen kneife ich aus Ãberzeugung, nicht wahr, JÃ¶rg?
> 
> vg ingo



....jaja, ich weiÃ gar nicht mehr, wie der Punktestand war 

Cu, jorg


----------



## bronsky (16. November 2012)

Moin Moin,

auch ich wäre dabei! Werd' mal schauen, ob ich bis dahin noch eine wärmende Hose besorgt bekomme... Ansonsten bleibt's beim Shorty.

Bis dahin, schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## winnipu (17. November 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

war eine schöne "Auftaktveranstaltung" im Mälzer, nach den Infos von Andre.
Am jetzigen Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, Familie...
An den kommenden Sonntage werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein. Viel Spaß am Sonntag!
Bis dahin 
Michael


----------



## dorfkind (17. November 2012)

Moin,

ich strebe an, am nächten Sonntag dabei zu sein, ich habe André gerade eine PN geschrieben, vielleicht sitze ich dann am Sonntag auf seinem Nerve XC.
Viel Spaß diesen Sonntag,

Johannes


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (17. November 2012)

Dann beleibt mir wohl auch nichts Anderes übrig als mitzufahren, grins....


----------



## bronsky (17. November 2012)

Hallo André,
Dann sieht es wohl aus, als seien wir die einzigen  
Hast Du dich wieder auskuriert?
Schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (18. November 2012)

Erkältung ist noch nicht weg aber im erträglichen Bereich. Bis gleich!!!!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (18. November 2012)

Erste gemeinsame Runde in der Steinhöhe erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht. Es war sogar ein Schönwetterfahrer mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (18. November 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Erste gemeinsame Runde in der Steinhöhe erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht. Es war sogar ein Schönwetterfahrer mit dabei.



...sehr schön, mein Neid war mit euch 
Wie war das Wetter hier? Ich war heute im Osnabrücker Land, da hat es nur geschifft  Aber auch dort kam mir ein tapferer, aber total verschlammter MTB-Fahrer entgegen.
Wieviel waren heute dabei?

Freue mich auf nächsten Sonntag 

'Ne schöne Woche,
Jörg

 @Ingo: da geht ja wohl wieder ein Punkt von deinem Konto runter


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (19. November 2012)

Wir waren zu viert und das Wetter war ähnlich feucht, wie bei dir im Osnabrücker Land. Von daher steht heute erstmal ein Bikeservice an. Hat trotzdem Laune gemacht. Nächsten Sonntag könnte es trotzdem etwas trockener sein.


----------



## iglg (19. November 2012)

herki schrieb:


> @Ingo: da geht ja wohl wieder ein Punkt von deinem Konto runter



zwei Punkte, ich hatte keine schlechte Laune


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (21. November 2012)

Na wie sieht es bei euch mit Sonntag aus? Wer fährt mit?


----------



## iglg (21. November 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es bei euch mit Sonntag aus? Wer fährt mit?



ich, wenn es nicht (zu doll) regnet.....

bis dann


----------



## herki (22. November 2012)

....kann ich erst Samstag Abend sagen
Wir haben Zuhause gerade eine "Großbaustelle" aufgemacht, bei der wir viel selbst Vorarbeiten müssen, bevor die Handwerker kommen. Und da muss ich jetzt sehen, wie weit wir Samstag kommen....

Cu, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfkind (22. November 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

da Totensonntag ist, werde ich den Tag mit der Familie verbringen. ... Auch auf dem Friedhof - yeah


----------



## bronsky (22. November 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es bei euch mit Sonntag aus? Wer fährt mit?




Ja, ich wäre auch dabei. Hat letzten Sonntag viel Spass gemacht!
Bis dahin
Stefan


----------



## winnipu (22. November 2012)

Hallo, hatte mir den Sonntag fest vorgenommen... aber vergessen, das ich noch arbeiten muss.
Wie lange hat den eure letzte Tour gedauert? Ich müsste zwischen 13.20 Uhr und 13.30 Uhr am Bahnhof, schaffe ich das??
Michael


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. November 2012)

Hi Michael,

das letzte Mal dauerte länger. Hängt auch immer davon ab wer mitfährt. Fahr doch einfach ein Stück mit und dreh dann zeitlich passend Richtung Bahnhof ab. 



winnipu schrieb:


> Hallo, hatte mir den Sonntag fest vorgenommen... aber vergessen, das ich noch arbeiten muss.
> Wie lange hat den eure letzte Tour gedauert? Ich müsste zwischen 13.20 Uhr und 13.30 Uhr am Bahnhof, schaffe ich das??
> Michael


----------



## herki (24. November 2012)

...schade, klappt wieder nicht 
Die Großbaustelle ist noch größer als gedacht, das kommt davon, wenn man einen Altbau renoviert 
Und nächsten Sonntag werde ich auch nicht können wegen familytreff in Osnabrück...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## iglg (25. November 2012)

7 Biker, viel Matsch, etwas Regen. War wieder eine schöne Runde.
Lt. GPS bin ich 35 km bei 299 hm gefahren. Als nach dem Regen auf der Landwehr die Sonne durch die Bäume brach, war es richtig schön.

Ich hoffe, wir haben Marc nicht verschreckt! Dranbleiben! Das mit den Beinen spielt sich mit regelmäßigem Training ein!

Bis nächsten Sonntag....


----------



## iglg (25. November 2012)

iglg schrieb:


> 7 Biker, viel Matsch, etwas Regen. War wieder eine schöne Runde.
> Lt. GPS bin ich 35 km bei 299 hm gefahren. Als nach dem Regen auf der Landwehr die Sonne durch die Bäume brach, war es richtig schön.
> 
> Ich hoffe, wir haben Marc nicht verschreckt! Dranbleiben! Das mit den Beinen spielt sich mit regelmäßigem Training ein!
> ...





Für die GPS-Fans hier die Tourdaten...

Anhang anzeigen 25-11 Lg.gpx


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (25. November 2012)

Danke Kai fürs weiterguiden!


----------



## lanman75 (25. November 2012)

Hat mir auch viel Spass gemacht. Da ist ja noch einiges an schönen Trails hinter der Steinhöhe.... und wenn man den Landwehr richtig rum fährt, rockt der total

Schade das wir keine Cam dabei hatten. Nach dem Regen stieg der Dunst hoch und die Sonne scheinte. Da wär ein spitzen Foto geworden...



hier noch der Link zur IG Lüneburger Heide:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=562

ihr seit herzlich eingeladen


----------



## winnipu (28. November 2012)

Auch wenn ich ein wenig spät war, toll das ihr noch einpaar Minuten gewartet habt. So konnte ich mit durch den Matsch!
Danke Andre, das du und vorzeitig in die Stadt gebracht hast! Ich war rechtzeit im Parkhaus und konnte noch meinen Zug erreichen.
Nächsten Sonntag kann ich leider nicht mit, aber wir werden uns dieses Jahr noch sehen!
@ lanman75, ich trete deiner IG bei!
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (29. November 2012)

Hallo Bikers,
Wer wäre am Sonntag dabei?


----------



## iglg (29. November 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Hallo Bikers,
> Wer wÃ¤re am Sonntag dabei?



ich, Ingo, wenn das Wetter.......... Ihr wisst ja- SchÃ¶nwetterbiker.

Allerdings finde ich, dass ich bei den letzten beiden Malen ganz schÃ¶n tapfer warð

Das RÃ¶ckchenpuntkonto schmilzt!

Bis Sonntag


----------



## lanman75 (29. November 2012)

Nur mal zur Info

Ihr könnt Eure Trainingseinheit am übernächsten Sonntag(09.12.) auch nach Uelzen verlagern. Metronom incl. Fahrradabteil fährt ja stündlich:

*Traditionelle CTF-Nikolaustour des Post SV Uelzen*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten/landkreis-uelzen/uelzen/radler-gehen-nikolaus-tour-2642713.html

Fotos und Bericht


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (30. November 2012)

Danke für die Einladung. Leider klappt es diesen Sonntag nicht. Habe etwas wenig Zeit.


----------



## iglg (30. November 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung. Leider klappt es diesen Sonntag nicht. Habe etwas wenig Zeit.



Wenig Zeit für UE oder grundsätzlich?

Die Einladung zur CTF gilt doch für den 9. Dez.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (30. November 2012)

Oh wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Dann mal sehen!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (2. Dezember 2012)

Interessantes Wetter heute. Mal sehen ob es bis 11 noch mit schneien aufhört.


----------



## iglg (2. Dezember 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Interessantes Wetter heute. Mal sehen ob es bis 11 noch mit schneien aufhört.



Ja, "interssant". Ich komme gerade mit dem Hund von draußen...

Ich spiele jetzt die Röckchenkarte. Ich kann mir in der kommenden Woche keine Erkältung leisten. Deshalb bleibe ich in der Stube....

Viel Spaß, faht vorsichtig.


Nächsten Sonntag kann ich übrigens nicht. WiseGuys-Konzert in BS


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (2. Dezember 2012)

Im Moment finde ich sieht es wieder besser aus. Würde denn noch jemand mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (2. Dezember 2012)

War ne kleine Runde los. Bin aber nicht weit gekommen. Kurz vor der Steinhöhe gab mein Tretlager unfreundliche Geräusche von sich.


----------



## iglg (2. Dezember 2012)

warst du allein?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (3. Dezember 2012)

Jau! Für nächste Woche melde ich mich wahrscheinlich ab.


----------



## herki (4. Dezember 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Jau! Für nächste Woche melde ich mich wahrscheinlich ab.



....und das, wo ich endlich mal dabei sein kann


----------



## iglg (7. Dezember 2012)

​wenn das wetter so bleibt, wird es ja herrlich. Schade dass ich wohl nicht dabei sein kann.

mal sehen, wann wir nach dem konzert in braunschweig aus dem bett kommen. vllt. schaffe ich es ja doch noch.

euch auf jeden fall viel spass


----------



## herki (7. Dezember 2012)

Vorhersage fÃ¼r Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr: Schneeschauer mit 85%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit, -1'C (lt. MSN-Wetter)  

Obwohl sich das mehr nach ð oder â anhÃ¶rt: wer wÃ¤re denn beim ðµ dabei?
Ich hab das auf jeden Fall eingeplant!

GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronsky (7. Dezember 2012)

Jo, wettermäßig könnte das interessant werden... Nachdem das letzte WE wg. Familienfeier für mich ausgefallen war, wär' ich diesmal aber wieder dabei.
Schöne Grüße Stefan.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (8. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wird es morgen leider nichts. Ich werde wohl heute noch ne Runde drehen. Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## winnipu (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi, kurzfristig, aber ich wäre Sonntag dabei. Wieviel wären wir denn? Ich möchte meine lange Anreise nicht umsonst machen. Einpaar Leute sollten es schon sein und jemand der die Trails kennt.
Bis Morgen?
Michael


----------



## herki (8. Dezember 2012)

....ich weiß erst morgen früh, ob ich kann.
Meine Frau wird gerade derbe krank, ihr geht es nicht gut und eigentlich muss sie morgen Vormittag arbeiten. Evtl. Muß ich für sie einspringen oder sie zumindest unterstützen.
Jetzt erstmal die Nacht abwarten, ob es ihr morgen besser geht, momentan ist die Tendenz für mich aber: kein biken....

Viel Spaß, jorg


----------



## herki (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin, 
Es bleibt dabei: kein Biken 

Meiner Frau geht es besser, ich musste sie aber zur Arbeit fahren und nachher auch wieder abholen.
Und der angekündigte Schnee ist tatsächlich da - es war nicht lustig auf der Straße und im Wald liegt sicherlich der Schnee bald über der spaßgrenze.

Also - nächsten Sonntag neuer Versuch!

Einen schönen 2. Advent!
Jörg


----------



## bronsky (9. Dezember 2012)

War gerade Schneeschippen...
Ich ziehe heute auch das Rodeln mit den Kindern vor.
Gerne wieder naechsten Sonntag!
Euch einen schoenen 2. Advent, Stefan


----------



## winnipu (10. Dezember 2012)

bei dem Wetter habe ich auch Schnee geschippt  
nix war mit biken! 
war von euch einer los? bis Mittag habe ich gewartet, aber nur Schnee. Ich hoffe, das ich nächstes Mal mitkommen kann.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ihr,
Wer wäre Sonntag mit dabei?


----------



## dorfkind (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Die Temperaturen sollen Sonntag im Plus Bereich sein, ich habe Urlaub, ich habe jetzt mein Bergamont Contrail und ich habe Zeit - nichts was dagegen spricht


----------



## herki (11. Dezember 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> Wer wäre Sonntag mit dabei?



....ich hab das eingeplant!
(Der einzige absagegrund könnte Extreme Glätte werden)

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

kurzer Bericht aus dem Wald:
Ich war heute auf der Steinhöhe biken, bzw. habe es versucht 
Die Schneeverhältnisse sind schon heftig, Spaß ist da nicht mehr so ganz viel- der sportliche Aspekt stand deutlich im Vordergrund, ich musste heftigst keulen An manchen Stellen ist der Schnee so hoch, dass da kein Durchkommen mehr ist oder das Vorderrad dauernd wegschmiert, auf den Forstautobahnen, wo vielleicht schon mal der Förster eine Spur gezogen hat, geht es ganz gut, vorausgesetzt man hält die Spur auch.... Das ist aber kaum möglich, so dass man in den verharschten Schnee und wieder fast zum Stehen kommt.
Ich halte mich konditionell und fahrtechnisch eigentlich schon für recht fit, aber das war schon heavy! Auf der Landwehr musste ich dort, wo sonst schönstes Trailsurfen angesagt ist, richtig kräftig treten, um abwärts (!) zu kommen

Trotzdem war die Tour gut, weil das Wetter einfach schön war und die Landschaft mit dem Schnee klasse aussieht - einfacher zu genießen wäre das aber momentan bei einer zünftigen Schneewanderung 
Wegen Sonntag möchte ich jetzt erstmal abwarten, wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt, werden wir dann schönsten Matsch auf gefrorenem Boden haben - auch nicht gerade Traumverhältnisse....

Bis dahin, Jörg


----------



## iglg (13. Dezember 2012)

klingt wirklich nicht sehr motivierend. nix für den bekennenden Schönwetterbiker


----------



## iglg (15. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich bin 

a) erkÃ¤ltet
b) Ã¤ngstlich wegen der GlÃ¤tte (RÃ¶ckchen haltð)

Deshalb bin ich raus.

Falls Ihr fahrt- viel SpaÃ und sturzfreie Tour

vg
ingo


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ihr, ich wollte genau das Gleiche wie Jörg schreiben und von Biken morgen abraten. Ich habe mich gerade auch drei Stunden gequält. Der  Schnee ist durch die Nässe unglaublich schwer und ich bin jetzt auch richtig platt. Fahren ist fast nicht mehr möglich, da in den vorhandenen Spuren inzwischen Eis liegt und das gemeinsam mit der Nässe echt spaßig ist.  Es war also eher rutschen, rumeiern und zum Teil auch schieben.Vielleicht versuche ich morgen ne Runde zu laufen. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## dorfkind (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mich heute Nacht (zu Fuß) auch öfters an die Nase gelegt, und Auto-schieben war angesagt, ich lasse mein Auto morgen besser stehen.

Mal sehen ob der Schnee nächste Woche weg ist, ich hätte mal wieder Lust mit euch mit. Oder ist da schon Weihnachten für euch?


----------



## winnipu (15. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte mich bereits auf eine Runde durch den Matsch gefreut. Aber vielleicht ist bei uns (südlicher) von euch nicht so extrem. Mit dem Rad war ich letzten Tage nicht unterwegs, aber letzte Nacht mit dem Auto. War nicht toll, aber auch nicht so schlimm wie ich befürchtet habe.
Dann dreh ich allein eine Runde und meine bessere Hälfte freut sich, dass ich früher für sie Zeit habe.
Wie sieht es zwischen den Jahren aus?
Michael


----------



## herki (15. Dezember 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht versuche ich morgen ne Runde zu laufen. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?



Ich denke mal laufen wird draußen auch nicht so witzig sein 
Also werde ich wohl ein bisschen in's Fitness-Studio mit anschließendem Saunagang, das ist wenigstens überdacht und das Laufband garantiert Matsch- und eisfrei 

Schönen 3. Advent,
Jorg


----------



## herki (16. Dezember 2012)

iglg schrieb:


> Also, ich bin
> 
> a) erkÃ¤ltet
> b) Ã¤ngstlich wegen der GlÃ¤tte (RÃ¶ckchen haltð)
> ...



...zu a): Gute Besserung!

GruÃ jorg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. Dezember 2012)

Auch vom mir gute Besserung. Ich war gerade laufen. Ging eigentlich ganz gut. Über Nacht hat es doch ziemlich viel weg geregnet. Nächsten Sonntag könnte ich mir als Weihnachtshappening gut vorstellen. Hat von euch jemand Interesse an einem Sigma-Pulsmesser inkl. Gurt. Fast nie benutzt. Habe gestern neue Batterien eingesetzt. Ne Rolle habe ich auch noch im zu kleinen Keller stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den Sonntag dann mal geblockt, wäre also dabei. Allerdings muss ich spätestens ab 1430 zum Adventsfamilienkaffee.

Wäre 1030 dann möglich ? es soll sich ja lohnen, bevor die weihnachtskalorien auf die hüften drängen....

vg ingo


----------



## dorfkind (20. Dezember 2012)

Also mir passt 10:30 Uhr


----------



## herki (20. Dezember 2012)

Für mich wäre 10:30 auch sehr gut! 

Ich war übrigens heute mit dem Bike unterwegs, es ging besser als ich gehofft habe. Relativ wenig Matsch, aber Wurzeln etc. auf dem Trail sind wegen feucht seeehr rutschig. Macht nix, aufpassen hilft und als trainingseffekt sehr gut 

Bis Sonntag,
Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (20. Dezember 2012)

10.30 Uhr klappt bei mir auch.


----------



## bronsky (21. Dezember 2012)

Auch bei mir sieht es gut aus!
Bis dahin, Stefan


----------



## BuBi1970 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ja, mich gibt es auch noch  
Ich kann morgen leider nicht, da ab 12 Uhr die 'Vampirschwestern' im Kino angesagt sind.... 
Am 30.12.12 wäre ich dann wieder dabei!
Gruß, Marc
P.S. 'BuBi' steht für (Kite-)Buggy & (Mountain-)Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (22. Dezember 2012)

hallo biker,

ich war gerade mit dem hund draußen. es ist s..glatt.

wenn das bis morgen nicht taut, ist mir das biken eigentlich zu gefährlich.

was meint ihr?


----------



## winnipu (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi, wenn das wetter mitspielt komme ich auch. Die Straßen müssen aber frei sein. Ich war heute zu Fuß unterwegs und es war ar...glatt. Ich denk im Wald ginge es, der Schnee ist ordentlich griffig, Eis hatte ich bloß auf den Waldwegen wo LKW oder Autos gefahren sind, dann ging allerdings garnichts.
Schaun'mer mal
Michael


----------



## herki (22. Dezember 2012)

...morgen früh rausgucken, überlegen, entscheiden und Posten!

Wenn alle absagen, würde ich direkt von Zuhause aus in den Wald fahren, ich denke mal da müsste es gehen. Ich bin eben kurz mal mit meinem gröberstolligem Rad draußen gewesen und es ging auf Asphalt ganz gut, da sollte es auf Waldboden noch besser gehen. 
Schaun 'mer mal, bis morgen früh!

Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde heute fahren, wenn jmd. mitkommt.


----------



## iglg (23. Dezember 2012)

na, dann seid ihr ja schon zu zweit.

dann werde ich jetzt ohne schechtes gewissen absagen. regen, pampiger schnee und eis drunter. das ist kein bikewetter für mich. außerdem hat meine erkältung nach dem spinning fröhliche wiederkehr gefeiert.

viel spaß, ein frohes fest und bleibt gesund

vllt. klappt es ja mit einer silvestertour?!

ingo


----------



## bronsky (23. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich war gerade mit dem Hund im Wald. Der Schnee scheint recht griffig zu sein, aber er ist noch so hoch, dass man Wurzeln etc. nicht erkennt. Was mich heute abhält, ist der Dauerregen von oben Mir fehlen leider noch die richtigen Klamotten für dieses Wetter. Also, ich muss für heute leider passen! 
Bin aber gerne bei besserem Wetter in der kommenden Woche wieder dabei. Euch viel Spass und ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest, Stefan


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Dezember 2012)

Vom Untergrund her geht es. Was mich im Moment zweifeln lässt ist auch der Regen. Vielleicht  sollten wir bis 11.00 erstmal warten. In der Hoffnung das es dann aufgehört hat.


----------



## herki (23. Dezember 2012)

....tja also nee,

ich nehme dann auch mal alles zurück, einen Röckchenpunkt und bleibe Zuhause 
Regen von oben, Eis und Matsch von unten, dazu die Kälte, das sind gute Garanten für eine schlechte Tour mit kiloschweren vollgematschten reifen und Erkältungsgarantie. Und die kann ich mir in den nächsten Tagen definitiv nicht leisten!

Trotz vorhandener Klamotten - der Kamin knistert so schön, der Kaffee duftet, ich bleibe hier!

 @Andre: falls du fährst: Chapeau 

Ich wünsche auch allen schöne Feiertage und hoffe auch, dass es nächsten Sonntag oder Sylvester klappen kann!

Viele Grüsse,
Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Dezember 2012)

Für mich muß es zumindest auch zu regnen aufhören, damit ich los fahre. Vielleicht auch erst heute Mittag! Ansonsten euch erstmal schöne Weihnacht.


----------



## dorfkind (23. Dezember 2012)

herki schrieb:


> ....tja also nee,
> 
> ich nehme dann auch mal alles zurück, einen Röckchenpunkt und bleibe Zuhause
> Regen von oben, Eis und Matsch von unten, dazu die Kälte, das sind gute Garanten für eine schlechte Tour mit kiloschweren vollgematschten reifen und Erkältungsgarantie. Und die kann ich mir in den nächsten Tagen definitiv nicht leisten!
> ...



Ich hatte mich mit André kurzgeschlossen und für Nein entschieden, ich mache nachher von zu Hause eine Tour.

Am 30ten kann ich nicht, da ist noch Weihnachten (Gans ).

Sylvester um 11 ? Oder wer hat sich da was ausgedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (25. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten! 
Es war matschig....


----------



## lanman75 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ohh, da war einer in Bad Bevensen (Sängershöh)


----------



## iglg (27. Dezember 2012)

wie ist eigentlich die tendenz für Sonntag? wer hat zeit und lust? bin langsam wieder gesund... laufen ging schon zweimal mit einschränkungen, dann wird es mit dem biken auch klappen


----------



## herki (27. Dezember 2012)

mucho schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten!
> Es war matschig....




Hi Jonni,

auch mal wieder im Lande ?!
Schickes Rad hast du da! Aber Matsch sehe ich keinen

Gruß Jörg


----------



## herki (27. Dezember 2012)

iglg schrieb:


> wie ist eigentlich die tendenz für Sonntag? wer hat zeit und lust? bin langsma wieder gesund... laufen ging schon zweimal mit einschränkungen, dann wird es mit dem biken auch klappen




...bin dabei 
War heute auf der Steinhöhe unterwegs, da ist es echt matschig, zumindest da wo die Waldarbeiter rumforsten 

CU, Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich wäre Sonntag mit dabei. Ich war gestern mit Kay in der Steinhöhe unterwegs. Im Großen und Ganzen fahrbar.Matsch sehe ich auch keinen....


----------



## BuBi1970 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin dann auch dabei. Evtl. bringe ich noch 1 "Kollegen" mit. 
Bis denne, Marc


----------



## herki (28. Dezember 2012)

dorfkind schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich mit André kurzgeschlossen und für Nein entschieden, ich mache nachher von zu Hause eine Tour.
> 
> Am 30ten kann ich nicht, da ist noch Weihnachten (Gans ).
> 
> Sylvester um 11 ? Oder wer hat sich da was ausgedacht?





.... die Idee mit Sylvester finde ich gut, Neujahr ginge bei mir auch.
Sylvester fände ich etwas später besser, so 12:00 oder 13:00 Uhr - würde mir auch Neujahr besser passen.
Wie sieht die Stimmungslage aus, wer wäre dabei?

Übrigens drehe ich morgen Vormittag (...Samstag...) eine runde, wenn jemand spontan Lust hat mitzukommen  Morgen Nachmittag soll das Wetter zwar besser sein, da hat die Family aber schon was geplant. Ich werde so rund 10:00 starten, dann ca. 2 Std.

Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## BuBi1970 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
es kann gut sein, dass ich/wir (mein angekündigter 'Kollege') morgen u. U. nicht dabei sein können, da wir kurzfristig für heute Abend zu einer Feuerzangenbowlen-Party eingeladen sind... 
Sollte dieses der Fall sein, so wünsche ich euch Allen schon einmal einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr 
Viele Grüsse, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (29. Dezember 2012)

Morgen dann um 11.00, oder? Bis dann!


----------



## herki (29. Dezember 2012)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Morgen dann um 11.00, oder? Bis dann!



....kein oder - um 11:00Uhr 

Bis gleich 
Jörg


----------



## iglg (30. Dezember 2012)

So, das war dann das letzte Biken in 2012. Nach Regen am Start wurde das Wetter noch passabel. Das war noch einmal eine schÃ¶ne Tour.  

Wenn das Wetter passt, wollen wir am Neujahrstag wieder starten.

Ich wÃ¤re wieder fÃ¼r 11.00 Uhr, dann bin ich rechtzeitig zum Skispringen zu Hauseð (Es gibt Traditionen, die muss man einhalten!)

Allen schon mal einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## herki (30. Dezember 2012)

...fand die Tour auch nett 

Für Neujahr habe ich mal einen Termin in's Last-Minute-Biking gestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13659

Bei der Vielzahl der Teilnehmer behält man da vielleicht den Überblick 

Guten Rutsch, bis nächstes Jahr!

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## dorfkind (30. Dezember 2012)

Mal sehen was der Kater sagt , aber prinzipiell gerne.


----------



## herki (30. Dezember 2012)

dorfkind schrieb:


> Mal sehen was der Kater sagt , aber prinzipiell gerne.



Gibt es was besseres gegen Kater als frische Luft bei moderater Körperlicher Betätigung  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, wirklich matschig sieht's auf dem Foto wirklich nicht aus. 
Vielleicht komme ich Neujahr auch dazu. 
Würde mich dann im Last-Minute noch dazu anmelden!


----------



## iglg (30. Dezember 2012)

dorfkind schrieb:


> Mal sehen was der Kater sagt , aber prinzipiell gerne.



Nicht so unverbindlich, Jungs. Wenn Ihr einen Termin habt, trinkt Ihr halt ein Glas weniger. Dann könnt Ihr den Kater rechtzeitig verbellen....


----------



## dorfkind (31. Dezember 2012)

Silvester ist das immer ein bisschen anders finde ich, ich wollte auch nicht direkt absagen, da das Problem bei mir ist, dass ich erst mit dem Auto nach Lüneburg muss. 
Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht und bin auch immer für eindeutige Ab- oder Zusagen. 

Euch soweit ein guten Rutsch und auf jeden Fall bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin morgen nicht dabei! Wünsche Allen n'en guten Rutsch! Bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## dorfkind (1. Januar 2013)

Moin, also ich komme heute leider nicht mit. Hatte mich eigentlich sehr drauf gefreut und das  eingeplant. Hier ist leider etwas Kaos, wo ich mich jetzt nicht einfach aus dem Staub machen kann.


----------



## iglg (1. Januar 2013)

Bist in guter Gesellschaft, es haben alle gekniffen

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Ein frohes neues Bike-Jahr Euch allen.


----------



## iglg (4. Januar 2013)

Sonntag kann ICH leider nicht. ich gehe mit der Family zu "Rocky" Vorstellung beginnt schon nachmittags. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## lanman75 (5. Januar 2013)

auch mal interessant:

*VfL- Lüneburg veranstaltet zum 2. Mal geführte permanente CTF*

Nach dem Erfolg im letzten Jahr, findet in diesem Jahr die 2. Auflage der geführten Mountainbike Touren in Lüneburg statt. Die Radsportler vom VfL Lüneburg veranstalten an 2 Sonntagen im Januar und Februar jeweils eine geführte permanente Country-Tourenfahrt (CTF). 

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=6318&sid=0c22a5df473451b73b4829f04fc8a780

Ein Bekannter war ganz begeistert von der Tour


----------



## iglg (5. Januar 2013)

hab ich auch gelesen. da können wir uns doch anschließen, oder was meint ihr?
 @Andre : auf welcher seite des vhs-programms findet man dich eigentlich? hab es bisher nicht gefunden


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (5. Januar 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> hab ich auch gelesen. da können wir uns doch anschließen, oder was meint ihr?
> @Andre : auf welcher seite des vhs-programms findet man dich eigentlich? hab es bisher nicht gefunden



Klar hört sich gut an! Ich habe auch lange gesucht. Ist unter gesund unterwegs auf S. 54. Offensichtlich passe ich nicht wirklich in ne Kategorie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (5. Januar 2013)

hab es jetzt auch gefunden. gesund unterwegs ist ja eine lustige zuordnung

fahrt ihr morgen eigentlich?


----------



## dorfkind (5. Januar 2013)

Nabend 

ich kann morgen nicht, ich weiß es klingt nach einer mega bescheuerten Ausrede aber alle meine Klamotten und Knieschoner...waschen    bzw. trocknen noch - ich war auf dem Brocken und bin komplett durchnässt wieder gekommen. Ich möchte bei dem Wetter nicht auf Regenjacke und lange Unterhose verzichten und hab nicht mehr

ps : Auf dem Brocken ist noch krasser Winter


----------



## herki (6. Januar 2013)

@dorfkind:

Ich finde bei dem Wetter braucht man keine Ausrede!
Biken macht bei so einem Gematsche nun mal einfach nicht soooo viel Spaß.
Ich werde auch hübsch Zuhause bleiben, später noch ne runde laufen, das ist auch bei Nässe ganz gut machbar. 

 @Ingo: viel Spaß beim Boxen!

CU, Jörg


----------



## winnipu (6. Januar 2013)

ich hab mich gerade angemeldet! Einen direkten link (https://vhs.lueneburg.de/) gibt es nicht, der Kurs heißt "32200 - "Transalp" - Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Nord". Über die Suchfunktion geht's.
Bis demnächst
Michael


----------



## silver02 (6. Januar 2013)

Moin, vielleicht habt Ihr Lust, Eure Touren Treff Veranstaltungen auch in der FB Gruppe "MTB Lüneburger Heide" einzustellen. Die Gruppe ist aus der MTB-News IG Lüneburger Heide entstanden und versucht, die Aktiven aus dem Raum Lüneburg, Uelzen etc. noch besser zu vernetzen.
Ich füge jeden gerne hinzu und richte auf Wunsch auch Admins ein, die jeden aus der Gruppe einladen können. 
Vielleicht klappts ja. Viele Grüße,
Andreas

Hier der Link: http://www.facebook.com/groups/486881771362497/


----------



## dorfkind (8. Januar 2013)

winnipu schrieb:


> ich hab mich gerade angemeldet! Einen direkten link (https://vhs.lueneburg.de/) gibt es nicht, der Kurs heißt "32200 - "Transalp" - Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Nord". Über die Suchfunktion geht's.
> Bis demnächst
> Michael




Nur nach "alpen" suchen reicht auch.

Ich habe mich gestern angemeldet, als 5ter sagte man mir


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (9. Januar 2013)

Cool. Einen brauchen wir noch!


----------



## alfopper (10. Januar 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Cool. Einen brauchen wir noch!


Bin auch dabei. Eben angemeldet.
Anton aus Reppenstedt
Gruß


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (11. Januar 2013)

Schön, dann werde ich mal beginnen die Inhalte detaillierter auszuarbeiten. Wenn ihr spezielle Wünsche habt, einfach melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (11. Januar 2013)

silver02 schrieb:


> Moin, vielleicht habt Ihr Lust, Eure Touren Treff Veranstaltungen auch in der FB Gruppe "MTB Lüneburger Heide" einzustellen. Die Gruppe ist aus der MTB-News IG Lüneburger Heide entstanden und versucht, die Aktiven aus dem Raum Lüneburg, Uelzen etc. noch besser zu vernetzen.
> Ich füge jeden gerne hinzu und richte auf Wunsch auch Admins ein, die jeden aus der Gruppe einladen können.
> Vielleicht klappts ja. Viele Grüße,
> Andreas
> ...



Hallo Silver,

danke für dein Angebot! Ich denke gegen eine weitere Vernetzung über Facebook spricht nichts. Wenn du magst, kannst du uns gerne miteinstellen, allerdings möchte ich weiterhin gerne das IBC als primäres Medium nutzen.

Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (11. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es bei euch mit Sonntag und VFL aus? Lust hätte ich ja schon aber im Moment macht mir wohl mein Magen einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Vielleicht gibt es ja bis Sonntag ne Wunderheilung.


----------



## bronsky (11. Januar 2013)

Moin, Moin,
auch ich möcht' mich mal wieder melden. Euch allen ein schönes neues Jahr!
Ich selber habe mir in den letzten beiden Wochen eine fette Erkältung eingefangen, die jetzt aber auskuriert scheint. Von daher hätte ich mal wieder Lust mit euch zu biken.
Generell würde ich unsere kleinere Gruppe bevorzugen, wenn ihr euch aber am Sonntag beim VFL mit reinhängen wollt, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## dorfkind (11. Januar 2013)

Nabend ,

also an diesem Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit, die andere VFL Tour klingt aber ganz gut.

Ich bin morgen (Samstag) bei der Tour in Muster dabei,(durch die FaceBookGruppe). Einmal für euch: 






Tour rund um Munster.
 Möglichst kleine Wege und Pfade.
 Dauer: 2-3 Stunden
 Geschwindigkeit: mittel (so dass wir nicht kalt werden)
 Erixx aus Uelzen kommt um 9:37 Uhr an, vom Bahnhof ca. 5 min

am Samstag um 9:45

Lieben Gruß,

Johannes


----------



## worrest-t (11. Januar 2013)

Moin moin alle miteinander,

da sich mein Projekt Mountainbike Aufbau, so langsam dem Ende neigt (naja wohl eher Halbzeit, aber ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten) wollte ich mich hier mal vorstellen.

Ich bin 26 Jahre und studiere in Lüneburg und wohne auf dem Campus. Sobald mein Gefährt fahrbereit ist, würde ich mich freuen mit euch, wenn möglich, zu touren. Regelmäßige Runden hier in der Gegend möchte ich häufig fahren, sowie auch Ausflüge am Wochenende in den Harz, Deister, Harburger Berge etc.

Mein Fahrprofil möchte ich sehr Allround halten, gerne fahre ich ausgiebige Touren, versuche es aber auch gerne, wenn es mein können zulässt, in gröberes Gelände vorzustoßen. 

Hier ist mal ein Bild von meinem heutigen Stand, meines Allmountain Aufbaus.





Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## silver02 (11. Januar 2013)

Hi André,

die FB Gruppe ist auch nicht als Konkurrenz sondern nur als Ergänzung gedacht um möglichst viele zu erreichen. Ich lese bei Euch mit und stelle dann die Treffs ein, wenn ich sie sehe. Es kann aber auch jeder von Euch eine Veranstaltung in der Gruppe erstellen, ich würde dann das Einladen der Restgruppe übernehmen.

Mal schauen ob es funzt, ist ein Versuch, sind ja doch so einige Informationsquellen, die parallel laufen.

Viele Grüße,
silver



Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Hallo Silver,
> 
> danke für dein Angebot! Ich denke gegen eine weitere Vernetzung über Facebook spricht nichts. Wenn du magst, kannst du uns gerne miteinstellen, allerdings möchte ich weiterhin gerne das IBC als primäres Medium nutzen.
> 
> Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. Januar 2013)

Hi Andreas,

super und Danke!

Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo worrest-t,

sehr schönes Projekt. Freu mich auf dich, wenn du fertig bist. Ich hoffe mein Liteville ist bis dahin auch endlich wieder fahrbereit - ist Mist, wenn die Talasdichtung defekt ist und Toxoholic umzieht.

Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mitfahrer,

ich würde morgen bei dem geilen Wetter für ne wirklich gemütliche eigene Runde, die ich notfalls jederzeit abbrechen kann, mitfahren. Hoffe es kommt jmd. mit.

Gruß André


----------



## iglg (12. Januar 2013)

ich bin nicht dabei. habe einigen mitsportlern versprochen, morgen früh zum spinning zu kommen. der termin ist neu und soll etwas gepusht werden.

Euch viel spaß


----------



## worrest-t (12. Januar 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Hallo worrest-t,
> 
> sehr schönes Projekt. Freu mich auf dich, wenn du fertig bist. Ich hoffe mein Liteville ist bis dahin auch endlich wieder fahrbereit - ist Mist, wenn die Talasdichtung defekt ist und Toxoholic umzieht.
> 
> Gruß André



Danke, ich freue mich auch. Ist wirklich erstainlich, wie nett man hier und in der Intressengemeinschaft willkommen geheißen wird 

Ja das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich mit der Talas, gerade wenns nur an so einem kleinen Teil liegt. Bei mir sind es wesentlich schwerwiegendere Probleme - das Geld  

Wie ist eigentlich der Speci Händler hier bei uns in Lüneburg? Bis jetzt hab ich nur im Internet bestellt, aber bei paar Kleinteilen, wollte ich ihm mal einen besuch abstatten. Hat der auch mal schöne Auslaufteile zum fairen Preis da? Oder kann man da auch mal Sachen wie Kralle einschlagen etc. gut machen lassen?

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. Januar 2013)

Hi Christian,

so viel fehlt doch nicht mehr, außer Bremsen, Reifen und Sattel, oder? Die Jungs bei City Cycles sind soweit OK. Hatte bisher nichts zu meckern. 

Gruß André


----------



## worrest-t (12. Januar 2013)

Ja genau,

Sattelstütze hab ich schon von nem Forumskollegen reservieren lassen. Bei der Bremse hadere ich schon die Ganze Zeit, ob ichs meinem Konto noch diesen Monat antuen kann. Und dann bräuchte ich nur noch Schlappen, da hab ich mir schon welche (Maxxis Ardent vo + hi) reserviert. Den Rest Sattel, Pedale und Griffe würde ich wohl erstmal meinem Speedbike mopsen.  Wenn alles glatt läuft hätte ichs Mitte Februar zusammen, vielleicht auch nen ticken früher.

Aber dann muss noch Schaltung einstellen, Federelemente aufpusten, Gabelschafft mit Kralle bestücken und kürzen und natürlich noch Fotos bei schönem Wetter in sauberem Zustand machen. Danach wird es nie wieder so schön sauber Aussehen. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## iglg (12. Januar 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Die Jungs bei City Cycles sind soweit OK. Hatte bisher nichts zu meckern.
> Gruß André



Die Meinung kann ich leider nicht teilen. Meine Erfahrungen sind da nicht so toll. 

Preise selten unter EVP und Service und KnowHow eher unbefriedigend.

War nach meinem Bikekauf immer wieder händlertreu und bin immer wieder enttäuscht worden. Schade, aber wohl nicht zu ändern.

Aber Nomen est omen: Früher hieß der Laden ja Dirt Bike Shop. Heute halt City Cycles.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (14. Januar 2013)

So habe dann doch noch gestern ne verkürzte Runde in der Steinhöhe gedreht. War traumhaft mit dem Neuschnee und der Sonne! Leider hatte ich gegen Ende einen Totalausfall meiner hinteren Bremse zu beklagen. Ich hoffe, dass ich sie bis nächsten Sonntag wieder fit bekomme. War jemand von euch beim VFL mit dabei?


----------



## iglg (20. Januar 2013)

ist so ruhig hier. War niemand unterwegs? Mir war es zu alt und zu glatt. Euch auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (21. Januar 2013)

Ich war auch nicht unterwegs, lag aber daran, dass ich kein funktionierendes Bike hatte. Ich hoffe eins der beiden heute funktionierend zurück zu bekommen. Dann würde ich Sonntag gerne wieder los.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (21. Januar 2013)

So Nachricht bekommen, dass die Dichtung der Bremse undicht ist. Muss also zu Magura. Wird dann wohl wieder nichts mit biken am Sonntag. Heul!


----------



## bronsky (21. Januar 2013)

> ist so ruhig hier. War niemand unterwegs? Mir war es zu alt und zu glatt. Euch auch?


Jo, war doch ziemlich kühl. Ich war stattdessen eine Runde laufen... Muss mich nach meiner Erkältung erst wieder langsam dran gewöhnen. Aber nächsten SO wäre ich gerne wieder dabei! Es sei denn: Das Wetter ...


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ihr,

leider ist nach wie vor weder die Bremse für das Scott noch meine Gabel für das Liteville zurück. Vor lauter Frust habe ich mir erstmal das Rennrad mitsamt Rolle ins Wohnzimmer gestellt. Habe heute mit der VHS telefoniert. Bisher sind es 6 Anmeldungen. Der Kurs wird aber auf jeden Fall auch mit 6 Teilnehmern stattfinden.


----------



## alfopper (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo Andre, hier Anton
Na das hoff ich doch.
Hab die Termine der Kurse fest eingeplannt )
Werde mich mal bei einer Sonntagsrunde sehen lassen. Mal anständig vorstellen.
Bis denne.....
Anton


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Januar 2013)

Hi Anton,

freu mich drauf! Bis die Tage!

André


----------



## lanman75 (4. Februar 2013)

*Mal ne andere Sache:*

Wer ist denn der furchtlose "Matschbiker", der es heute auf die Titelseite der Lüneburger Landeszeitung geschaft hat?

Gutes Foto und tolle Werbung für den Sport


----------



## worrest-t (4. Februar 2013)

Hast du nen Link dazu, finde da grad nicht.


----------



## dorfkind (4. Februar 2013)

Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13924516/landesscan.jpeg

Einmal auf die schnelle gescannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

nettes Photo! A propos Presse. Die LZ möchte möglicherweise einen der Teilnehmer durch das komplette Seminar begleiten, hat die VHS angedeutet. Wenn also jemand Lust hat Werbeikone für unseren Sport zu werden. Nur zu! Ansonsten gibt es leider von mir immer noch nichts Neues! Weder Bremse noch Gabel zurück...

Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (8. Februar 2013)

Ich habe gerade mit Bike-Park telefoniert. Meine Bremse kam heute zurück und mir wurde zugesagt, dass ich morgen mein Scale abholen kann. Wir könnten also aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach am Sonntag ne Runde drehen. Wer hat Lust und Zeit!


----------



## silver02 (8. Februar 2013)

Lust hab ich schon, nur das Knie macht grad nicht so mit. Ich sag morgen noch Bescheid.


----------



## herki (9. Februar 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit Bike-Park telefoniert. Meine Bremse kam heute zurück und mir wurde zugesagt, dass ich morgen mein Scale abholen kann. Wir könnten also aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach am Sonntag ne Runde drehen. Wer hat Lust und Zeit!



...Lust schon, Zeit nicht - bin zu einem "Geburtstagsmarathon" eingeladen: 4,2km um eine Gemeinde mit entsprechenden Verpflegungsstationen


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (9. Februar 2013)

Wünsche viel Spaß. Glühwein wäre wohl besser, oder? Bike ist tatsächlich fertig! Werde dann wohl morgen ne Runde drehen.


----------



## silver02 (9. Februar 2013)

Hi, ich melde mich verletzungsbedingt ab. Drehe maximal alleine ne Runde, dann kann ich jederzeit abbrechen. Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (10. Februar 2013)

Dann gute Besserung!


----------



## silver02 (10. Februar 2013)

Bedankt!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (14. Februar 2013)

Drehe morgen mit Sönke Dols aus dem Facebookforum MTB Lüneburger Heide ne Runde. Wir treffen uns 14.00 Uhr vor City Cycles. Hat jmd. noch Zeit und Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. Februar 2013)

Fährt jmd. am Sonntag mit?


----------



## iglg (16. Februar 2013)

ich nicht. Bin nicht in LG.
Euch viel Spaß

Ingo


----------



## bronsky (17. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre dabei. Gerne auch etwas früher, 10:15 Uhr, Sport AS ?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (17. Februar 2013)

Ich schaffe es leider erst zu 11! Wird heute eh ne ganz gemütliche Runde, da ich gestern und Freitag auf dem Rad saß.


----------



## bronsky (17. Februar 2013)

Kein Problem, bis dahin.


----------



## dorfkind (23. Februar 2013)

Moin,


ich habe vor morgen den CTF vom VFL mitzufahren. Aus der FaceBook Gruppe haben wir mit mir 3 Zusagen.
http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=6318&sid=0c22a5df473451b73b4829f04fc8a780


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß! Ich werde wohl den Salah Cup in Amelinghausen laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (2. März 2013)

Morgen 11 Uhr. Wer fährt mit?


----------



## iglg (2. März 2013)

ich nicht 

Bin in Kempen. Vllt. nächstes Wochenende?

Viel Spaß Euch!!

ingo


----------



## dorfkind (2. März 2013)

Nächstes Wochenende klingt gut, ich kann morgen auch nicht.


----------



## silver02 (2. März 2013)

Kann auch nicht, Kinderdienst!!


----------



## bronsky (3. März 2013)

Jo, wäre dabei.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (5. März 2013)

Hallo ihr,  
Das Seminar startet erst am 10.4. Im Internet steht fälschlicherweise, dass morgen der erste Termin sein soll. Da war ursprünglich noch ne Infoveranstaltung geplant. 
Gruß André


----------



## alfopper (5. März 2013)

Yep!
Danke.
Anton


----------



## gunse66 (6. März 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> Das Seminar startet erst am 10.4. Im Internet steht fälschlicherweise, dass morgen der erste Termin sein soll. Da war ursprünglich noch ne Infoveranstaltung geplant.
> Gruß André



Hallo André,

danke für den Hinweis, stehe vor der Tür und frage mich, wieso hier keiner ist...leider ist die VHS was ihre Seitenpflege und Mitteilungen angeht nicht sonderlich professionell, es gab auch keine Anmeldebestätigung oder ähnliches...schade. Vielleicht sollten wir doch einen Emailverteiler aufbauen,
um uns intern zumindest aktuell auf dem Laufenden zu halten...gucke nicht jeden Tag ins Forum, bin erst jetzt darauf gekommen...

Na dann, freue mich auf den 10.4.!

Bis dahin viele Grüße
Gunnar


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. März 2013)

Hallo Gunnar,
Das tut mir leid! Bis 10.4 dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (7. März 2013)

Habe heute nochmal mit der VHS gesprochen. Den falschen Termin hatte ich schon vor Wochen angemerkt. Es wurde mir zugesagt, dass die VHS sich bei dir meldet. Ich hoffe, dass inzwischen der Fehler behoben wurde.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (9. März 2013)

Letzte Woche hat uns Kai durch die Siebenbrückentour geguidet. War anstrengend aber klasse. Wer will morgen mit? Wahrscheinlich Steinhöhe....


----------



## dorfkind (9. März 2013)

Morgen, bei dem Wetter ohne mich.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (10. März 2013)

dorfkind schrieb:


> Morgen, bei dem Wetter ohne mich.



Auf Grund des Wetters sage ich heute ab.....


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (26. März 2013)

Hallo Ihr,
ich saß viel zu lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike! Würde Sonntag jmd. von euch mitfahren?


----------



## dorfkind (26. März 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> ich saß viel zu lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike! Würde Sonntag jmd. von euch mitfahren?


Ich habe von zu Hause ein paar kurze Ausfahrten gemacht . 
Am Sonntag hab ich Familen-Ostern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (26. März 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> ich saÃ viel zu lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike! WÃ¼rde Sonntag jmd. von euch mitfahren?



ich hÃ¤tte schon Lust, aber die Wetteraussichten sind ja nix fÃ¼r SchÃ¶nwetterbiker. Ich nehme es mir mal vor, aber unter groÃem Vorbehaltð


----------



## worrest-t (27. März 2013)

Würde super gerne mitfahren, leider ist bei mir auch Familientag. 

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## silver02 (27. März 2013)

Eier suchen. Viele Grüße,  Andreas


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. März 2013)

Kay und ich drehen heute ab 11.00 (Sommerzeit!!!) ne kleine gemütiche Osterrunde!
Startort wie immer. Wünsche euch allen frohe Ostern und viele Eier. Wir sehen uns dann spätestens am 10.4.


----------



## alfopper (31. März 2013)

Danke!
Sehen uns am 10.
Gruß!
Anton


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (4. April 2013)

Ich habe gerade die Schlüssel in der VHS abgeholt. Es kann also losgehen. Wir sind nächsten Mittwoch im Hauptgebäude in einem der beiden EDV-Räume im zweiten Stock. Für die weiteren Module sind wir in der Kalandstrasse, in dem Raum wo die Infoveranstaltung war. Wie sieht es bei euch mit einer Runde am Sonntag aus? Im Moment laboriere ich noch an einem leichten Schnupfen - Allergie oder Erkältung je nachdem werde ich Sonntag los oder nicht.


----------



## iglg (5. April 2013)

Viel spaß bei eurem ersten abend.

ich bin ja nur noch am wochenende in lüneburg. mein neues (flaches) domizil ist der niederrhein.

alpencross wird urlaubsmäßig dieses jahr eher nicht möglich sein.

auf sonntagstouren mit euch freue ich mich aber trotzdem. (aber keep in mind: ich bin der schönwetter-biker)

Aktuell leider noch erkältet(

Deshalb bis später....


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. April 2013)

Ich würde wohl morgen ein kleines Ründchen drehen. Fährt jemand mit? Start wie immer um 11 Uhr.


----------



## bronsky (7. April 2013)

Jo, auf ein kleines Ründchen würde ich mich einlassen...
Bis dahin, Stefan


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (7. April 2013)

War ne nette Runde. Inzwischen war auch fast alles wieder fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfkind (13. April 2013)

Morgen 11 Uhr? Wer wäre dabei ?


----------



## winnipu (20. April 2013)

Hi Andre, wo ist denn Morgen Treffen? Ich bräuchte wegen dem Navi eine Adresse.
Bei irgend Sportladen, oder?

Michael


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (20. April 2013)

Das ist Sportass neben der VHS Ecke Kalandstrasse und Rote Strasse.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (10. Mai 2013)

So langsam bin ich von den 4 Tagen Harz genug erholt und verspüre wieder Lust aufs Bike zu steigen. Hätte jemand von euch am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr Lust ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (10. Mai 2013)

Hat von euch zufällig noch jmd. Zeit und Lust ab nächsten Samstag ne Woche an den Tegernsee mitzukommen? Cord und mir ist kurzfristig jmd. abgesprungen. Nun wäre noch ein Hotelzimmer frei. Ein besseres Trainigslager für eine Alpencross gibt es kaum. Müsste allerdings bis morgen abend von euch Bescheid haben. Danach wird das Zimmer storniert.


----------



## dorfkind (10. Mai 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich von den 4 Tagen Harz genug erholt und verspüre wieder Lust aufs Bike zu steigen. Hätte jemand von euch am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr Lust ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen?



Ich kann Sonntag auch wieder nicht. 

Was sagt ihr zu morgen, Samstag 13 Uhr? Käme dann jemand mit ?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (10. Mai 2013)

Passt bei mir leider nicht...


----------



## worrest-t (11. Mai 2013)

Moin, 

ich hätte generell Lust, welchen Umfang soll die Runde denn haben und wo geht es los?

Edit:
Also ich meine damit den morgigen Sonntag. Würde auf jedenfall gern ne Runde drehen. Müssen bloß die Daumen drücken, dass es morgen dann nicht in strömen regnet.

Schönen Gruß Christian


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (11. Mai 2013)

Umfang sind ca 2 Std. Morgen ausnahmsweise um 12.00 Uhr vor Sport Ass in der Roten Strasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worrest-t (11. Mai 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Umfang sind ca 2 Std. Morgen ausnahmsweise um 12.00 Uhr vor Sport Ass in der Roten Strasse.



Alles klar ich bin dabei, wenn es nicht in strömen regnet!

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## iglg (13. Mai 2013)

Na, langsam werdet ihr ja wieder aktiv. Was machen die Alpencrossvorbereitungen? Sind schon Teams, Termine und Strecken absehbar?

Bei mir behindern Einarbeitung, Eingewöhnung und Wochenend-Pendeln den Sportbetrieb etwas. Es reicht nur für Laufen und Spinning.....

Weiter viel Erfolg. Ich bin am WE nach Pfingsten wieder in LG. 

Vllt. klappt es da mal mit einer Sonntagstour?

VG und weiter viel Spaß.

PS. Tegernsee klingt ja auch gut. Hoffentlich habt Ihr gutes Wetter!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (13. Mai 2013)

Routenplanung steht. Losgehen soll es am 26. juli in Garmisch. Am Mittwoch ist ja das 2te Modul. Da möchte ich einen Infotermin für alle Interessierten absprechen. Sag dir dann Bescheid. Mit dem Sonntag nach Pfingsten muss ich mal sehen, da ich erst Samstag vom Tegernsee wieder komme.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. Mai 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Na, langsam werdet ihr ja wieder aktiv. Was machen die Alpencrossvorbereitungen? Sind schon Teams, Termine und Strecken absehbar?
> 
> Bei mir behindern Einarbeitung, Eingewöhnung und Wochenend-Pendeln den Sportbetrieb etwas. Es reicht nur für Laufen und Spinning.....
> 
> ...



Am 2.6 geht es zum 2ten Praxismodul in die Harburger Berge. Die Runde wird 2 bis 2,5 Stunden dauern. Anschliesend wollen wir in der Kärtner Hütte über die Alpenüberquerung sprechen. Wir werden 15.00 Uhr ab Lüneburg VHS mit den Autos starten. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, kannst du gerne mitkommen. Wenn nicht treffen wir uns einfach mal, wenn du in LG bist.


----------



## bronsky (18. Mai 2013)

Kommt morgen jemand mit? 11 Uhr, Sport AS (gerne auch früher). Wetter soll ja besser werden...


----------



## silver02 (18. Mai 2013)

Morgen ist RTF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (25. Mai 2013)

Hi, 
nach längerer Abstinenz melde ich mich auch mal wieder 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das bei dem Wetter morgen niemand fährt?

Obwohl- auf einem AlpX muss man auch mit Regen klarkommen 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich morgen trotzdem meine Schutzbleche und die Regenklamotten mal wieder testen.

Wie es momentan aussieht, kann ich am 2.6. wohl nicht mitkommen in die HaBe's, werde aber mal versuchen, da noch was dran zu drehen. Ich hätte schon mal wieder Lust "in die Berge" zu fahren

Bis bald mal wieder,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (26. Mai 2013)

ich schaffe es nicht. Aber das ist wohl auch ganz gut. Bin ja der Schönwetterbiker... HaBes habe ich aber noch auf dem Schirm. 

VG Ingo


----------



## dorfkind (26. Mai 2013)

Mein Esel ist leider eingeschickt. Ich hoffe der ist bis zum 2ten wieder da, ansonsten muss ich mal die Touristen-Verleiher abklappern,  ob da jemand vielleicht sogar ein Fully hat. 

Viel Spaß im Matsch, sollte jemand morgen fahren


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (26. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Regentraining kann ich nur unterstützen. Eine Woche Tegernsee und alles mit dabei, Regen, Schnee und Gewitter. Das läuft noch unter Alpenvorland. Ich werde mir heute Regeneration im Salü gönnen.


----------



## iglg (30. Mai 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Am 2.6 geht es zum 2ten Praxismodul in die Harburger Berge. Die Runde wird 2 bis 2,5 Stunden dauern. Anschliesend wollen wir in der Kärtner Hütte über die Alpenüberquerung sprechen. Wir werden 15.00 Uhr ab Lüneburg VHS mit den Autos starten. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, kannst du gerne mitkommen. Wenn nicht treffen wir uns einfach mal, wenn du in LG bist.





Schade, ich lese gerade, dass ihr am Sonntag erst um 15:00 nach Hamburg losfahrt. Dann kann ich auf keinen Fall mitkommen, denn ich muss ja abends noch zurück nach Kempen. 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Wann geht es denn in den Harz?


----------



## bronsky (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo Ingo,
die Tour in den Harz soll am 23.06. stattfinden. Auch ein Sonntag... 
Vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir dann trotzdem. Wäre nett!
Schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## iglg (30. Mai 2013)

bronsky schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> die Tour in den Harz soll am 23.06. stattfinden. Auch ein Sonntag...
> Vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir dann trotzdem. Wäre nett!
> Schöne Grüße
> Stefan



Dann müsste ich direkt nach der tour nach kempen fahren. Wenns nicht zu spät wird, kann das klappen. Würde mich freuen...

vg vom niederrhein

ingo


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (30. Mai 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich direkt nach der tour nach kempen fahren. Wenns nicht zu spät wird, kann das klappen. Würde mich freuen...
> 
> vg vom niederrhein
> 
> ingo



Da hast du doch schon den halben Weg nach Kempten fast geschafft. Wär klasse, wenn es klappen würde.


----------



## iglg (30. Mai 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Da hast du doch schon den halben Weg nach Kempten fast geschafft. Wär klasse, wenn es klappen würde.



385 statt 420 km - 35 km sind nicht ganz die hälfte...  kempen ist nicht kempten

Früher start wäre also zielführend.....

bis dann, würde mich freuen mal wieder mit einer Gruppe in bergen zu biken

ingo


----------



## herki (30. Mai 2013)

Hi, bei mir sieht es nun auch so aus, dass ich Sonntag mitfahren kann, wenn es genehm ist.

Wie sieht es mit der Anfahrt aus? Habt ihr da schon was geplant?
Ich würde komfortabel zwei Räder mitbekommen, evtl. noch ein drittes + die Fahrer dazu.

Ich habe mir morgen spontan freigenommen und werde eine Runde in den HaBe's drehen. Mal sehen wie die Wege so zustehen.
Gestern abend rund um Lüneburg ging es erstaunlich gut, nur war der Ilmenau-Trail Richtung Bienenbüttel teilweise ganz schön geflutet.

Sollte jemand so spontan sein und das hier rechtzeitig lesen: ich will morgen (Freitag) so gegen 10:00 Uhr los, wenn jemand mit möchte  (ok, ist sehr kurzfristig, aber wer weiß....?)

Bis dann,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Mai 2013)

Klar ist genehm! Wir starten 15.00 Uhr vor der VHS. Dann schauen wir mal wegen der Leute und den Autos.


----------



## winnipu (31. Mai 2013)

Hi, wann seit ihr ungefähr an der Kärntner Hütte? Ich könnte ca. 16.10 Uhr da sein, würde das reichen?
Falls noch ein Platz auf einem Träger und ein Sitzplatz frei wären würde ich auch von Lüneburg mitkommen.
Wegen der Besprechung, eigentlich wird mir das alles am Sonntag zu spät. Kann man nicht einen Termin in der 23. KW in Lüneburg finden?

Michael


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Mai 2013)

Da Jörg jetzt noch fährt ist auf jeden Fall noch ein Platz ab Lüneburg frei. Dann komm doch ab LG mit. 15.00 Uhr vor der VHS. Ich werde dann vor der Tour ein Kurzüberblick zur Alpenüberquerung geben. Wir sollten dann tatsächlich für den Film einen anderen Termin suchen.


----------



## herki (31. Mai 2013)

Hi,

so, habe heute eine Tour durch die Harburger Berge gemacht  52km, 988 hm. Super Wetter mit strahlend blauem Himmel, sehr angenehme Temperaturen, was will man mehr 
Die Wege sind zum Großteil gut fahrbar! Man muss ab und zu etwas aufpassen, neuerdings gibt es vereinzelte Schwarze Löcher in den HaBe's, bei denen man nicht weiß, ob darin nicht auch Biker verschwinden könnten. Aber wenn es bis Sonntag trocken bleibt, dürften die auch noch kleiner werden.

Also Daumen drücken, dass das Wetter hält, dann wird es bestimmt eine schöne Tour am Sonntag!

CU, Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Mai 2013)

Hi Jörg,

Danke für die Infos! Da hast du ja ordentlich vorgelegt. Unsere Runde werden wohl nur so um die 20 km. Allerdings immer auf und ab.
Bis Sonntag!


----------



## iglg (31. Mai 2013)

herki schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so, habe heute eine Tour durch die Harburger Berge gemacht  52km, 988 hm. Super Wetter mit strahlend blauem Himmel, sehr angenehme Temperaturen, was will man mehr
> Die Wege sind zum Großteil gut fahrbar! Man muss ab und zu etwas aufpassen, neuerdings gibt es vereinzelte Schwarze Löcher in den HaBe's, bei denen man nicht weiß, ob darin nicht auch Biker verschwinden könnten. Aber wenn es bis Sonntag trocken bleibt, dürften die auch noch kleiner werden.
> ...




na, du willst es ja wissen. brennt die bikeflamme wieder? bei mir glimmt es aktuell leider eher. ist irgendwie schwer zu machen mit dem unregelmäßigen rhythmus der wohnorte. sonntag in die habes wäre nett, aber 15.00 uhr losfahren? das ist leider zu spät.

viel spaß euch. passt auf die fußgänger auf. die sind nachmittags ja verstärkt unterwegs.....

vg ingo


----------



## iglg (3. Juni 2013)

Und? Wie war es in den haBes? Das wetter war ja schön. wie waren die wege?

ich will diese woche mal die süchtelner höhe testen...

vg vom niederrhein

ingo


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo Ingo,
Ich denke Harburger Berge passte. Bis auf ein Paar wenige Wege war alles abgetrocknet. Nur ganz am Schluß war es etwas schlammig. Dir viel Spaß beim erkunden deiner näheren Umgebung.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (7. Juni 2013)

Würde am Sonntag 2 Stunden GA1 anbieten. Start 9:30 bei mir vor der Haustür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (13. Juni 2013)

Würde Sonntag ne Runde drehen. Wer fährt mit? treffen 11.00 Uhr vor der VHS


----------



## herki (14. Juni 2013)

Theoretisch gern, praktisch ist mein MTB momentan auf den Brettern. Das Schwingen-Hauptlager hat sich in's Nirwana verabschiedet, das war übrigens auch die Ursache für das fürchterlich Knarzen in den Harburger Bergen.
Das Ersatzteil ist definitiv nur über den Hersteller zu besorgen, und das kann noch ca. Zwei Wochen dauern 


Also viel Spaß, Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (14. Juni 2013)

Immerhin besser als der befürchtete Riss im Rahmen. Wünsche schnellstmögliche Genesung!


----------



## bronsky (15. Juni 2013)

Wäre Sonntag dabei, würde aber wegen einer Feierlichkeit am Nachmittag vielleicht schon 10 Uhr vorschlagen. Wenn es nicht geht, wäre ich aber auch um 11 dabei.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (15. Juni 2013)

Früher klappt leider nicht. Wollte auch nur die übliche Runde, sprich rund 2 Stunden drehen.


----------



## worrest-t (15. Juni 2013)

Bin leider raus, mein Bike befindet sich noch in der Reparatur. Warte nun leider schon 3 Wochen auf meine Federgabel, bei der der Abstreifring seine Position verlassen und das Öl in unseren Kofferraum frei gelassen hat.

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. Juni 2013)

Es ist immer wieder spannend was so Alles verrecken kann. Wünsche schnelle Reparatur!


----------



## iglg (23. Juni 2013)

@Alpencrosser Wie war denn das Training im Harz? 

Alle gesund? Wo wart ihr denn? 

wer war alles mit?

fragen, fragen....ð

vg ingo


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Ingo,
War ne schöne Runde ohne größere Ausfälle( einmal Kettenriss). Ging von Bad Harzburg nach Ilseburg, dann zum Brockenbett, hinunter nach Schierke, von dort auf den Brocken, nach Torfhaus und zurück nach Bad Harzburg. Waren rund sieben spaßige Stunden unterwegs. Das Wetter passte auch soweit. Also Alles gut. Und bei dir?


----------



## bronsky (29. Juni 2013)

Würde am Sonntag eine Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat: wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr an der VHS.


----------



## herki (29. Juni 2013)

bronsky schrieb:


> Würde am Sonntag eine Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat: wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr an der VHS.



Liebend gern, mein Bike ist aber noch auf der Intensivstation 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## iglg (29. Juni 2013)

herki schrieb:


> Liebend gern, mein Bike ist aber noch auf der Intensivstation
> Viel SpaÃ!



immer noch???

Arzt wechselnð


----------



## herki (29. Juni 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> immer noch???
> 
> Arzt wechselnð



Der Arzt ist ok, das spenderorgan lÃ¤sst auf sich warten


----------



## bronsky (30. Juni 2013)

herki schrieb:


> Liebend gern, mein Bike ist aber noch auf der Intensivstation
> Viel Spaß!



Schade! Dann vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Gute Besserung!


----------



## herki (30. Juni 2013)

bronsky schrieb:


> Schade! Dann vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Gute Besserung!



hmmmm, bei dem schicken Wetter kann ich aber doch nicht ruhig Zuhause sitzen bleiben
Ich werde dann wohl mein Norco satteln, das ist zwar aufgrund Geometrie, Gewicht und Schaltung nicht unbedingt Tourentauglich, aber das erhöht ja nur den Trainingseffekt und den Muskelkater morgen 
Solltet ihr mich im Wald verlieren, lasst mich ruhig zurück, ich nehm meine Survival-Ausrüstung mit 

Bis um 10:00 vor der VHS!


----------



## herki (30. Juni 2013)

....schicke Tour heute, bei der ich noch einige nette Trails kennenlernen durfte!
Mein Garmin sagt knapp 50km, 450Hm.

Ich hab die GPX-Datei mal angehängt, wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr in Google earth ja mal gucken wo wir waren....

 @Andre: Ich hab heut früh gehört, warum du heute nicht dabei bist: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winnipu (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo Andre,
auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!  

Michael


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (1. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! Um den Nebel im Schädel etwas zu vertreiben, würde ich heute gegen 18.30 eine GA1Runde bei mir vor der Haustür in Angriff nehmen. Hat jmd Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (1. Juli 2013)

Klappt heute leider doch nicht. Dann werde ich wohl morgen los.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (2. Juli 2013)

Würde heute wohl auch gegen 18.00 Uhr zu GA1 bei mir vor der Haustür starten.


----------



## herki (4. Juli 2013)

... So, wir leben wieder 
Zum Test werde ich morgen (Freitag) so ab ca. 18:00 Uhr eine flotte Runde drehen, wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, herzlich gern

Vielleicht bis morgen?

CU, Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (10. Juli 2013)

Matthias und ich fahren wohl am Sonntag in Harz. Los geht es um 7.30 Uhr in LG. Start in Bad Harzburg. Gruß aus Dänemark!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (10. Juli 2013)

Leider kann ich von hier keine Mails schicken. Serverfehler, warum auch immer. Matthias ich wäre dann Sonntag gegen 7.30 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (13. Juli 2013)

Wird wohl wieder nichts mit Harz. Das Bike von Matthias ist noch nicht fertig und allein Fahr ich nicht.


----------



## wolfskuhle (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, war von Euch schon mal jemand zwischen Bleckede und Hitzacker unterwegs? Bin ab morgen für eine Woche dort (Alt Garge) und wollte mal wissen, wo ich da mein Unwesen treiben kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Du, in der Ecke kenne ich mich leider kaum aus. Hast aber doch ein Paar Hügel da und an der Elbe entlang geht bestimmt auch was. Würde dich ja auf ne Runde hier einladen. Für uns geht es aber am Donnerstag in die Alpen.
Gruß André


----------



## iglg (19. Juli 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Hallo Du, in der Ecke kenne ich mich leider kaum aus. Hast aber doch ein Paar Hügel da und an der Elbe entlang geht bestimmt auch was. Würde dich ja auf ne Runde hier einladen. Für uns geht es aber am Donnerstag in die Alpen.
> Gruß André



donnerstag geht es los? ihr habt es ja gut. viel viel spaß! blogt ihr?

vg vom niederrhein

ingo


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (19. Juli 2013)

Danke! gibt bestimmt nen Erfahrungsbericht. Vier der Teilnehmer sind aus meinem VHS-Seminar "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche." Sechs Tage von Garmisch nach Imst, Ischgl, Scuol, St .Maria, Livignio, Poschiavo. Also Fimberpass, Val D'uina und Val Mora als Highlights. Bin schon echt heiß drauf...


----------



## herki (23. Juli 2013)

...mein Neid ist mit euch - trotzdem wünsche ich euch eine supertolle Tour !

Das Wetter spielt ja gut mit, gut vorbereitet seid ihr - habt Spaß und kommt gesund wieder!

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Juli 2013)

Danke! Das machen wir! Soll ich dich schonmal für 2014 einplanen? Grins!


----------



## herki (23. Juli 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Soll ich dich schon mal für 2014 einplanen? Grins!



...jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (23. Juli 2013)

Bin auch neidisch! 2014? Das wÃ¤re ja wasð

 @JÃ¶rg : wollen wir sonntag vormittag (frÃ¼h) eine kleine alternativtour machen? oder lieber am nÃ¤chsten wochenende. wir sind die nÃ¤chsten beiden we's in LG.
btw. wie war denn die mtb-ausfahrt mit frau?


----------



## herki (24. Juli 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Bin auch neidisch! 2014? Das wÃ¤re ja wasð
> 
> @JÃ¶rg : wollen wir sonntag vormittag (frÃ¼h) eine kleine alternativtour machen? oder lieber am nÃ¤chsten wochenende. wir sind die nÃ¤chsten beiden we's in LG.
> btw. wie war denn die mtb-ausfahrt mit frau?



Moin Ingo,

2014 seh ich also als gesetzt  

Dieses Wochenende wird das nix, da sind wir in Berlin - und wenn wir nicht nach Berlin "mÃ¼ssten", hÃ¤tte ich ernsthaft meinen Urlaub umgeplant und wÃ¤re ab morgen auf Alpencross  jaja - hÃ¤tte hÃ¤tte Fahrradkette.....

Aber das dann folgende Wochenende, also 3./4.8.2013 ist sehr gut, ich hÃ¤tte auch Lust mal wieder eine schÃ¶ne Tour im Harz zu fahren! Oder wird das mit deinen Hin- und Herfahrten zu aufwendig? Dann kÃ¶nnen wir natÃ¼rlich auch hier was schickes machen 

Mit Sanne habe ich jetzt zwei MTB-"Touren" gemacht - und sie musste zugeben, dass es ihr SpaÃ macht!  
Und sie hat gemerkt, dass ein gutes Bike mit einer Kettenschaltung doch deutlich flotter zu fahren ist als so eine Stadtdrahtesel mit schwerer Nabenschaltung, unsportlicher Sitzposition und weichem Sattel. Mit dem MTB war sie echt schnell unterwegs - klar, sie fÃ¤hrt ja tÃ¤glich mit dem Rad und jahrelanges ungewolltes Training auf dem schweren Bike bringt was .  
Mit Speed Ã¼ber Forst- und Feldwege zu zischen hat ihr sichtlich SpaÃ gemacht. Die InvestitionsÃ¼berlegungen haben begonnen 

Bis bald,
JÃ¶rg


----------



## iglg (24. Juli 2013)

herki schrieb:


> Moin Ingo,
> 
> 
> 
> Dieses Wochenende wird das nix, da sind wir in Berlin -



Schön, dass Du die Frau begeistern konntest

Das Bike müssen wir am Samstag ja mit nach Kiel zu Neele nehmen.

Habt Ihr es schon zurückgebracht ?

VG Ingo


----------



## mucho (24. Juli 2013)

herki schrieb:


> Aber das dann folgende Wochenende, also 3./4.8.2013 ist sehr gut, ich hätte auch Lust mal wieder eine schöne Tour im Harz zu fahren! Oder wird das mit deinen Hin- und Herfahrten zu aufwendig? Dann können wir natürlich auch hier was schickes machen



Wenn ihr noch etwas weiter fahren würdet, könnt ich euch mein Bikerevier zeigen!
Viele Grüße



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herki (24. Juli 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du die Frau begeistern konntest
> 
> Das Bike müssen wir am Samstag ja mit nach Kiel zu Neele nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hi Ingo,
nein, ich will es Freitag Abend bringen, damit es nicht so lange alleine draußen stehen muss!


----------



## herki (24. Juli 2013)

mucho schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch etwas weiter fahren würdet, könnt ich euch mein Bikerevier zeigen!
> Viele Grüße
> 
> 
> ...



Hey du alter Holzmichel, lebst du noch !? 
Schön mal wieder von dir zu hören, alles klar bei dir?
(...wobei ich ja zugeben muss, deine E-Bike-Bilder auf dem Brocken in Facebook gesehen zu haben...., habe mir aber einen Kommentar verkniffen, Produkttests müssen ja wohl sein )

Mit "etwas weiter" meinst du ja wohl Göttingen, oder? Das ist ja locker eine ganze Stunde mehr.... Wie wäre es denn, wenn du in den Harz kommst, als "Fast-Local" kennst du da ja bestimmt auch schöne Sachen, oder?  Verfahren werde ich mich da auch nicht mehr so richtig, aber du bist ja bestimmt öfter mal da.

Bist du ab und zu noch in LG?

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (29. Juli 2013)

herki schrieb:


> Aber das dann folgende Wochenende, also 3./4.8.2013 ist sehr gut, ich hätte auch Lust mal wieder eine schöne Tour im Harz zu fahren! Oder wird das mit deinen Hin- und Herfahrten zu aufwendig?



Ich fahre zur Zeit so viel Auto, dass ich - auch aus Zeitgründen - am Samstag (oder Sonntag, ganz früh) eine schöne Lüneburgtour quasi als Abschiedstour bevorzugen würde.

Führ mich doch noch mal an Deine schönsten Spots in der Region.  Danach nehme ich mein Bike dann mit an den Niederrhein

VG

Ingo


----------



## herki (30. Juli 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich fahre zur Zeit so viel Auto, dass ich - auch aus Zeitgründen - am Samstag (oder Sonntag, ganz früh) eine schöne Lüneburgtour quasi als Abschiedstour bevorzugen würde.
> 
> Führ mich doch noch mal an Deine schönsten Spots in der Region.  Danach nehme ich mein Bike dann mit an den Niederrhein
> 
> ...




....mein Gott, welch Dramaturgie 

"....Abschiedstour...." und ".....führ mich doch noch mal....", herrje  - das hört sich ja an, als wenn du von dieser Welt gehen wirst -oder schlimmer: Mit dem Biken aufhörst 

Aber ok, am flachen Niederrhein kann man natürlich nicht soviel Höhenmeter schrubben wie hier, die werden dir fehlen  
Aber vergesse nicht: Für nächstes Jahr haben wir schon einen AlpX-Hut in den Ring geworfen!

Also: Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal, alles gut, wir haben noch nichts vor. Sag, wann es dir am besten passt, und ich lasse mir eine Revival-Tour einfallen 

Bis dann, ich freu mich,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (1. August 2013)

Samstag ab 11.00 ?

Abends muss ich zum stint. Aber beimder angekündigten Hitze müssen wir ja nicht übertreiben....

vg

ingo


----------



## iglg (2. August 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Samstag ab 11.00 ?
> 
> Abends muss ich zum stint. Aber beimder angekÃ¼ndigten Hitze mÃ¼ssen wir ja nicht Ã¼bertreiben....
> 
> ...



kommando zurÃ¼ck. Stint ist gecancelt. 

Deshalb lieber SONNTAG 0900! WÃ¤re das ok? Treffpunkt Tanke? ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (2. August 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> kommando zurÃ¼ck. Stint ist gecancelt.
> 
> Deshalb lieber SONNTAG 0900! WÃ¤re das ok? Treffpunkt Tanke? ð



Moin, jawoll, so machen wir das!

Bis dann, JÃ¶rg


----------



## iglg (2. August 2013)

herki schrieb:


> Moin, jawoll, so machen wir das!
> 
> Bis dann, Jörg



Sei nachsichtig mit mir, wenn ich mich blöd anstelle. Ich bin in diesem Jahr erst 2 mal gefahren 

Und für mein Stumpi ist es die Jahrespremiere;-)


----------



## mucho (2. August 2013)

herki schrieb:


> Hey du alter Holzmichel, lebst du noch !?
> Schön mal wieder von dir zu hören, alles klar bei dir?
> (...wobei ich ja zugeben muss, deine E-Bike-Bilder auf dem Brocken in Facebook gesehen zu haben...., habe mir aber einen Kommentar verkniffen, Produkttests müssen ja wohl sein )
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen!
Ja, ich lebe noch. Hab mich letztes Jahr zwar übel abgeräumt; bin aber wieder beisammen und mit einem "blauen Auge" davongekommen. Um ehrlich zu sein, war ich nur zum Langlauf-Ski laufen in Willingen oder im Harz. Rennrad und Mountainbike fahre ich direkt von der Haustür aus. 
Das Bild war ein Geck; haben uns den Sonnenuntergang angucken wollen. 
Was gibt es neues in LG? Iglg, du verlässt Lüneburg?
Viele Grüße



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iglg (2. August 2013)

mucho schrieb:


> Iglg, du verlÃ¤sst LÃ¼neburg?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep! ich wohne seit MÃ¤rz (mehr und mehr) in Kempen am Niederrhein (linksseitig, das ist den Menschen dort wichtigð)

NÃ¤chste Stufe ist der Bezug eines Hauses und irgendwann zum Ende des Jahres geht es wohl komplett raus aus LÃ¼neburg.

Die neue Gegend ist schÃ¶n, die Menschen nett und der neue "Job" prima, wenn auch als Bikerevier noch weniger attraktiv, als LÃ¼neburgð.

Ist mehr was fÃ¼r die RR-Fraktionð©

Aber immerhin ist die Eifel dichter, als der Harz.

Wenn du mal in der gegend bist.... melde dich


VG iglgð


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (3. August 2013)

Wir sind seit gestern Abend auch wieder in LG. Gruppe hat gut harmoniert, wenn auch der Erste gleich in Garmisch wegen Zahnschmerzen ausgestiegen ist. Wir hatten unglaubliches Wetter, bis auf Montag da mussten wir wegen Unwetterwarnung das Val D'uina über den Reschenpass umfahren. Jetzt brauche ich aber doch etwas Erholung.


----------



## iglg (3. August 2013)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Wir sind seit gestern Abend auch wieder in LG. Gruppe hat gut harmoniert, wenn auch der Erste gleich in Garmisch wegen Zahnschmerzen ausgestiegen ist. Wir hatten unglaubliches Wetter, bis auf Montag da mussten wir wegen Unwetterwarnung das Val D'uina über den Reschenpass umfahren. Jetzt brauche ich aber doch etwas Erholung.



Fotos!!!! Berichte!!!! (Bitte...)


----------



## winnipu (4. August 2013)

Willkommen zurück!!
Ja, ihr müsst demnächst berichten und Fotos zeigen.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (5. August 2013)

Bin gerade am Fotos sammeln und irgendwann einen Film zusammenschneiden. Dann können wir gerne einen Filmabend machen. Berichten dürfen die anderen Mitfahrer, da ich als Veranstalter vielleicht nicht objektiv genug bin... Denke darüber nach vielleicht nächsten Sonntag das Bike für ne kleine Runde wieder zu besteigen. Bis dahin ist Regeneration.


----------



## mucho (19. August 2013)

War nun doch im Harz:
http://youtu.be/-y611a5Uo6s
Sonst ist das hier mein Revier:
http://youtu.be/jOOL2_Qe5lw
(War mein erstes Video)

Sieht man jemanden von euch bei den Cyclassics in HH? Wir stehen vorm Rathaus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (19. August 2013)

mucho schrieb:


> War nun doch im Harz:
> http://youtu.be/-y611a5Uo6s
> Sonst ist das hier mein Revier:
> http://youtu.be/jOOL2_Qe5lw
> ...



Hi Jonni,

schöne Videos! So manche Strecken im Harz kamen mir bekannt vor  und dein Homespot sieht auch nach Spaß aus!
Ich hatte für nächsten Sonntag evtl. vor, in den Harz zu fahren, das ist aber noch von einigen Dingen abhängig. Sollte das nicht klappen, wollte ich tatsächlich mal bei den Cyclassics vorbeikommen, dann versuche ich mal mich zum Rathaus durchzuschlagen!

Vielleicht bis dann!
Jörg


----------



## dommeomme (20. August 2013)

Hi,
mein Name ist Dominik und bin aus den Saarland in diese schöne Stadt gezogen  Bis jetzt bin ich nur auf Rennradfahrer gestoßen, bin jedoch lieber auf dem Bike unterwegs. 
Gibt es noch einen Treffpunkt? 11 Seiten sind mir zu viel  Würde mich gerne der Gruppe anschließen

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (20. August 2013)

Hi Dominik,
Treffpunkt ist normalerweise Sonntag 11 Uhr vor der Volkshochschule. Die letzten Wochen war nichts los, da wir uns gerade von unserer Alpenuberquerung erholen. Mal sehen wegen nächsten Sonntag. Wenn ich ne Runde drehe, schreibe ich vorher ins Forum.
Gruß André


----------



## dommeomme (20. August 2013)

Perfekt, bin auch offen für kurzfristige Touren unter der Woche. Solange es noch lange hell ist und das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (20. August 2013)

Alles klar! Freu mich!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. August 2013)

Hallo leider wird das bei mir Sonntag wieder nichts-Brunch bei Freunden. Ist jmd von euch unterwegs und könnte Dominik mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfkind (23. August 2013)

Moin, 
ich würde auch gerne mal wieder mit, aber ich plage mich gerade mit einer Muskelverhärtung und faserriss rum. 

Euch viel Spaß - in 14 Tagen dürfte ich wiede.


----------



## herki (23. August 2013)

Moin,

Sonntag werde ich nun doch kein MTB fahren.
Morgen Nachmittag (also Samstag), so ab 16:00, würde es mir ganz gut passen, da werde ich wohl ein bisschen biken
Ich denke mal so ca. 2,5 Stunden, km schaun 'mer mal

Wenn jemand mit will - herzlich gern!

CU, Jörg


----------



## herki (24. August 2013)

mucho schrieb:


> Sieht man jemanden von euch bei den Cyclassics in HH? Wir stehen vorm Rathaus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Hi Jonni,
bist du den ganzen Tag am Stand?


----------



## mucho (24. August 2013)

Eigentlich schon. Wenn ich gerade nicht da bin, einfach jemanden kurz fragen. VG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## butcher1995 (30. August 2013)

Hi,

sofern am Sonntag jemand von euch fährt würde ich mich gern anschließen.

Gruß
Sascha


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. August 2013)

Würden morgen ne Runde drehen. Start 10.45 Uhr vor der VHS. Freuen uns über Mitfahrer!
Gruß André


----------



## butcher1995 (31. August 2013)

Hi André,

die ist in der haagestr, oder?
Ich bin dann 10.45 da.
Da sind meines wissens auch parkplätze, da ich ca 20 km Anreise hab, komm ich mit dem Auto.

Gruß
Sascha

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## dorfkind (31. August 2013)

Moin,  
die Parkplätze sind meist recht voll, weil Gottesdienst ist, du kannst aber bei der Handwerkskammer günstig parken.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. August 2013)

Genau Haagestrasse. Bis Moin.


----------



## butcher1995 (31. August 2013)

Ich werd das Auto schon los 
Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (7. September 2013)

Hat jemand Lust heute so gegen 17.30 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (14. September 2013)

Überlege nächsten Samstag in Harz zu fahren. Wer will mit?


----------



## dorfkind (16. September 2013)

Am Sonntag fahren einige aus der Lüneburger Heide Gruppe hier,  in den Harz.  Vielleicht könnt ihr euch mit denen ja noch kurz schließen. Ich kann weder Samstag noch Sonntag.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. September 2013)

Klappt leider nicht. Habe Sonntag Wahltermine.
Sonst gerne!
André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (7. Oktober 2013)

So Salahcupläufe, Bundestagswahl,Sülfmeistertage, usw vorbei. Nun kann es eigentlich auch mal wieder mit biken losgehen. Am 13.11.2013 um 19.00 Uhr findet übrigens in der VHS die Infoveranstaltung zum 2. Durchgang des VHS-Seminars "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche statt. Angedacht für den Kurs ist Februar bis Juli 2014.  Letzten Mittwoch hatten wir uns dann auch den Film zur Alpenüberquerung 2013 angeschaut. Da fing es schon wieder an mit kribbeln. Bei Interesse und Fragen zu Film und Seminar einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (8. Oktober 2013)

Hätte heute so ab 16.00 Uhr jmd. Lust ne Rund zu drehen?


----------



## dorfkind (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Andre, ich bin diese Woche noch in Braunschweig, danach habe ich Schulferien Sonntag sollte ich aber schon Zeit haben
<img src="/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" smilieid="1" class="inlineimg" /> - also Zeit. <br />
<br />
Den Film würde ich gerne sehen<img src="/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" smilieid="5" class="inlineimg" /> - ich hatte ja die vergangenen schon gesehen. <br />
<br />
<br />
Johannes


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (9. Oktober 2013)

Marco hat für den 10.11.2013 ne interessante Einladung für uns. Ich glaube der ein oder andere ist letztes Jahr schon mitgefahren und war begeistert. Wegen biken Sonntag muss ich mal schauen.

Herbstlauf MTB Tour

http://www.vfl-suderburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=65&Itemid=240


Wir würden uns freuen wenn Ihr auch dabei seid.


Grüsse
Marco


----------



## silver02 (9. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen,

der Link nach Hösseringen scheint der vom letzten Jahr zu sein. Die CTF findet entgegen der Einladung von Marco am *9.11.2013* statt (Samstag).

http://www.vfl-suderburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=51&Itemid=236

Schöne Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (9. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den wichtigen Hinweis!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. Oktober 2013)

So ich melde mich erstmal ab. Am 10.10 um 6.06 Uhr wurde mein Sohn Matti geboren. Zwar drei Wochen zu früh aber trotzdem schon gut fit. Nächster fixer Termin ist der 13.11 in der VHS. Ist eh Sch...Wetter.


----------



## winnipu (14. Oktober 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Michael


----------



## worrest-t (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Ich bin nun auch wieder nach den Semesterferien wieder im Lande und hätte diese Woche Lust wieder hier ne Runde zu drehen (Sonntag kann ich leider nicht). Gibt es jemanden, der in der Woche ne Runde drehen möchte?

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (18. Oktober 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (26. Oktober 2013)

Fahre morgen mit ein Paar Mitfahrern um 14.30 Uhr in die Harburger Berge. Hat noch jmd Lust mitzukommen? Abfahrt wäre um 14.30 im Brockwinkler Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (1. November 2013)

Werde wohl Sonntag nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Will jemand mitfahren?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. November 2013)

Werde wohl Sonntag gegen 9.00 zu ner gemütlichen Runde starten. Hat jmd. Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (29. November 2013)

Drehe Sonntag wieder ne Runde. Treffen ist um 9.15 Uhr am Kasino der Theodor Körner Kaserne. Hoffe das Wetter wird noch etwas besser.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Ihr,

Ích würde morgen wieder die sonntägliche Runde drehen. Treffpunkt wieder um 9.15 Uhr am Casino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne oder um 8.55 Uhr bei mir zu Hause. Würde mich freuen, wenn noch jmd. mitkäme. Schnee macht Laune!

Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Dezember 2013)

Am 22.01.2014, ab 19.00 Uhr findet nochmal eine kurze Infoveranstaltung zu meinem Seminar "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche" statt. Anschliesend wollen wir den Film zu unserer Alpenüberquerung 2013 schauen. Ort ist der VHS-Raum in der Kalandstraße. Bei Interesse einfach kurz bei mir melden. Ansonsten wünsche ich schöne Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!
LG André


----------



## dorfkind (2. Januar 2014)

Wünsche Allen ein frohes neues Jahr !

Am Sonntag fahre ich mit Marco (lanman) in Bad Bevensen, wer noch Lust hat kann sich melden. Marco kennt da nette Trails.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (3. Januar 2014)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei mir wird das Sonntag leider nichts-habe Babydienst!


----------



## iglg (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo Andre,

ich wünsche Dir und allen Lüneburgern ein gutes Jahr 2014 - fürs Biken und auch alles andere!

Ich bin ja nun nicht mehr in Lüneburg

Euer Film von Eurem AX würde mich aber schon interessieren. Gibt es den auch per Mail oder Download?

Viele Grüße vom Niederrhein

Ingo


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (5. Januar 2014)

Ne sind 2 DVDs. Du kannst mir ja deine Adresse mailen dann brenne ich sie dir Und schicke dir ein Päckchen.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (10. Januar 2014)

Kay hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass am Sonntag die geführte CTF des VFL ist. Mehr Infos dazu findet ihr hier. http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7654 . Wenn das Wetter nicht allzu bescheiden ist, werde ich da wohl ne Runde mitdrehen. Start ist um 11.00 Uhr beim VFL.
Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (25. Januar 2014)

Würde morgen jmd. ne Runde mitfahren? Start wäre um 9.15 Uhr am Kasino der Körner Kaserne. Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm. Es ist doch sehr frisch.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Januar 2014)

Am 12.2.2014 startet der 2te Durchgang zum Seminar "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche". Wer Lust hat schnell noch anmelden! Ansonsten habe ich Sonntag mal wieder vor ne kleine Schneerunde zu drehen. Wegen Uhrzeit melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Januar 2014)

Sonntag 9:15 Start am Kasino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne


----------



## Hajo310 (1. Februar 2014)

...angemeldet!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (1. Februar 2014)

Dann bis morgen. Weißt du wo der Treffpunkt ist?


----------



## Hajo310 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne die TKK aber morgen geht es leider nicht, da ich zeitlich gebunden bin.

Ich meinte vielmehr den 12.02.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (2. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja noch besser. Bis dann!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (8. Februar 2014)

Morgen 11.15 Uhr Start zur üblichen Runde am Kasino der Körnerkaserne! Fährt noch jmd. mit?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (13. Februar 2014)

Sonntag 16.2.2014 Start zur üblichen Runde 11:15 Uhr am Kasino der Körnerkaserne. Wenn jmd. mit will bitte kurz Bescheid sagen, damit ich auch warte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (15. Februar 2014)

Wir werden um 1115 Uhr vor Ort sein!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (15. Februar 2014)

Klasse. Bis dann!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (21. Februar 2014)

Am Sonntag findet die nächste CTF des VFL statt. Infos findet ihr hier http://www.radsport-lueneburg.de/. Ich werde leider nicht mitfahren, da in Amelinghausen der erste Lauf zum Salah cup stattfindet.


----------



## Vogelspinne86 (25. Februar 2014)

Moin leute bin neu hier und würde mich gerne mal ner tour anschliessen  fahre eig fast täglich meine tour aber langsam iss mir das zu öde die immer solo zu touren ^^ besitze nur ein Scott Voltage YZ10


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo, dann fahr doch einfach die nächste Runde mal mit. Bike ist egal.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (14. März 2014)

Hallo Ihr,
endlich könnte es mal wieder mit einer gemütlichen Runde klappen. Wer Zeit und Lust hat-Treffen morgen um 13.00 Uhr am Kasino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (15. März 2014)

Da waren wir leider schon unterwegs...


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (20. März 2014)

Schaut gut, wenn auch etwas kalt aus! Am Sonntag startet um 10.00 Uhr der erste Teil des ersten Praxismoduls. Wir treffen uns um 10.00 Uhr vor der VHS!


----------



## Kasebi (6. April 2014)

Hallo Leute hab mal an euch Locals ne Frage und wollte dafür aber nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen. Ich (54) bin ein typischer Mittelgebirgstouri und Marathonfahrer. Mein Heimatrevier sind die Trails entlang der weißen Elster zwischen Plauen und Gera. Und natürlich die Trails um und in  Jena . Ich kenne allerdings auch den brandenburgischen Sand.
Ich werde dieses Jahr mal in Lüneburg sein. Wann weiß ich noch nicht. Aber das Hardtail, ein Stevens, wird dabei sein. Hat jemand von euch ne Empfehlung für eine Tagestour um Lüneburg rum. Ich denke da an eine Tour so um die 60 bis 80Km. Wenn möglich mit Trak. Ich kenne mich in eurer Ecke überhaupt nicht aus und wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## herki (6. April 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute hab mal an euch Locals ne Frage und wollte dafür aber nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen. Ich (54) bin ein typischer Mittelgebirgstouri und Marathonfahrer. Mein Heimatrevier sind die Trails entlang der weißen Elster zwischen Plauen und Gera. Und natürlich die Trails um und in  Jena . Ich kenne allerdings auch den brandenburgischen Sand.
> Ich werde dieses Jahr mal in Lüneburg sein. Wann weiß ich noch nicht. Aber das Hardtail, ein Stevens, wird dabei sein. Hat jemand von euch ne Empfehlung für eine Tagestour um Lüneburg rum. Ich denke da an eine Tour so um die 60 bis 80Km. Wenn möglich mit Trak. Ich kenne mich in eurer Ecke überhaupt nicht aus und wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Hi Kasebi,
am besten einfach mal melden, wenn du hier in der Gegend bist!
Ich habe heute z.B. ne nette Tour gemacht, ca. 70km, rund um Lüneburg, viele Trails, relativ viele Forstschnellwege und wenig Asphalt. Von der Mischung ein typischer Marathon, allerdings fehlen hier die Höhenmeter . Leider habe ich die Tour nicht mitgetrackt, die kenne ich ja schon auswendig .

Melde dich einfach mal früh genug, ich kann dann gern mitfahren oder dir zumindest 'nen Track zur Verfügung stellen.
Und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal bei einem Marathon

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Kasebi (6. April 2014)

Hallo Herki 
klingt gut. So wie ich weiß wie und wann melde ich mich. Das mit den fehlenden Höhenmeter ist mir schon klar. An Marathons fahre ich dieses Jahr wieder die Salzkammergut Trophy und natürlich unseren ostdeutschen Kultmarathon, den EBM (Erzgebirgsbikemarathon) in Seiffen. Und wenn es mir gelingt einen Startplatz zu ergattern den P-Weg Marathon. Vielleicht hört und sieht man von einander
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (7. April 2014)

Hallo Kasebi,

kannst dich ja melden wenn du absehen kannst, wann du in LG bist. Normalerweise sind wir kürzere Runden hauptsächlich auf Trails unterwegs. Allerdings haben wir auch den ein oder anderen Racer dabei.
Vielleicht klappt ja was.

Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (7. April 2014)

Gestern war Harz angesagt bei 20 Grad und Sonnenschein. Besser gings nicht. War aber trotzdem gut anstrengend so früh im Jahr.
Am Sonntag startet dann um 10.00 Uhr der zweite Teil des ersten Praxismoduls (Steinhöhe). Wir treffen uns wieder um 10.00 Uhr vor der VHS!

Gruß André


----------



## Hajo310 (8. April 2014)

Wir waren am Samstag wieder auf dem Brocken, leider war das Wetter nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Hajo310 (9. April 2014)

Gestern in/aus der Steinhöhe...

Auch dort können sich bereits kleine Steine aufs Material auswirken.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (9. April 2014)

Das sieht eher nach Glasscherbe oder ähnliches aus. Ist dann wohl Totalschaden-ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (11. April 2014)

Der Übeltäter!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (14. April 2014)

Habe gestern mal bei der Runde drauf geachtet. Die Dinger liegen ja überall rum....


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. Mai 2014)

Am Sonntag startet der erste Teil des zweiten Praxismoduls. Ziel sind dieses Mal die Harburger Berge. Start ist um 10.00 Uhr vor der Lüneburger VHS oder um 10.45 Uhr vor der Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## Hajo310 (11. Mai 2014)

Gut dass ich mein Bike zu heute wieder fit bekommen habe.

Das war eine klasse Tour, selten ist mein Rad so schmutzig geworden!


----------



## Waldhexe18 (12. Mai 2014)

Hi,
Findet eigentlich am kommenden Sonntag was statt? Gewohnte Runde?
Würde mich freuen, war schon länger nicht los....
Lg Juliane


----------



## Hajo310 (13. Mai 2014)

Die Steinhöhe wird eventuell langfristig als Naherholungsgebiet ausfallen.




Die Einfahrt zum ehemals dreißig Zentimeter breiten Singletrail:




Die ehemalige Boeselager-Laufstrecke ist nun vier Meter breit:




Dafür wurden etliche neue Wege geschaffen:


----------



## Waldhexe18 (13. Mai 2014)

Och nee....ist ja blöd.  Dann müssen wir uns wohl einen Plan B überlegen.  
LG Juliane


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (13. Mai 2014)

Das sieht ja richtig übel aus..... Mal sehen, ob ich am Wochenende ne Runde hinbekomme.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (19. Mai 2014)

Am nächsten Samstag ist der zweite Teil des zweiten Praxismoduls in den Harburger Bergen. Start ist um 10.00 Uhr vor der VHS oder um 10.45 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte. Ich habe mir am Donnerstag mal die Zerstörungen an der Steinhöhe angeschaut. Das sieht echt bitter aus. Viele Trails sind einfach so kaputt, dass sie nicht mehr fahrbar sind. Da ich auch noch mit dem Kinderanhänger unterwegs war, habe ich ziemlich geflucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (19. Mai 2014)

Ja, das stimmt!

Aus dem Waldschutzgebiet Steinhöhe ist eine Katastrophe geworden. 

Langfristig sehr ärgerlich, dass man dort so derart rücksichtslos vorgegangen ist.


----------



## Hajo310 (19. Mai 2014)

Wir sind am WE mit den Rädern nach Bispingen gefahren, zur dort ansässigen BMX Bahn.

Ein Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, da Action geboten wird. 

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Hajo310 (21. Mai 2014)

Update Steinhöhe:

Zur Zeit wird innerhalb der Freeridestrecke abgeholzt, allerdings war der Harvester noch nicht in diesem Bereich tätig.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (3. Juni 2014)

So richtig gut sieht es in der Steinhöhe noch nicht aus. Das dauert wohl noch bis wieder Alles grundsätzlich fahrbar ist.


----------



## Hajo310 (18. Juli 2014)

Am *27.07.14* findet übrigens wieder das Volksradfahren über die Truppenübungsplätze *MUNSTER *Nord und Süd statt.
Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos und ich kann die Touren (ca.30- 112 Kilometer) nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Die Touren sind ausgeschildert und unterwegs werden gegen ein kleines Entgelt Bratwürste, Kaffee und Kuchen gereicht.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (18. Juli 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Hier der Link zum Flyer http://www.munster.de/pics/medien/1_1395227997/Flyer_Volksradfahren2014.pdf
Ich wollte am Wochenende mal in die Steinhöhe schauen, wie es da aussieht. Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn ich weiß wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (19. Juli 2014)

ich möchte morgen mal schauen wie es inzwischen in der Steinhöhe ausschaut. Start ist um 9:00 Uhr am Casino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne. Wer hat Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Juli 2014)

Es sieht in Teilen nach wie vor ziemlich schlimm aus. Wo schöne schmale Singletrails waren, sind nun fünf Meter breite Schneissen vom Harvester. Allerdings liegen keine großen Bäume mehr quer. Wenn wir in einer gemeinsamen Aktion die ganzen kleineren Äste entfernen, müsste das Meiste wieder fahrbar werden.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (23. Juli 2014)

Hi,
ich bin neu in LG und würde gern mal mit Euch fahren, wann seid Ihr das nächste Mal unterwegs? Fahrt Ihr auch mal in der Woche am Abend?
CU Svenni


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. Juli 2014)

Der ein oder andere schon. Werde mal sehen ob ich es dieses WE hinbekomme. Stelle den Termin dann wieder ein.
Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. August 2014)

Da ich mal Erholung vom Umzugskistenpacken brauche, will ich nächsten Sonntag mal wieder ne Runde in der Steinhöhe drehen. Start wäre um 14.00 Uhr am Kasino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne. Hat jmd. Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## lanman75 (17. August 2014)

Jup, wir fahren auch mal wieder mit....


----------



## GerrimaLG (18. August 2014)

Moin Jungs,

Marco war so nett mich mal auf den Thread aufmerksam zu machen. Ich wohne quasi in der Steinhöhe und fahre dort mehrmals die Woche meine ca. 20 km Feierabendrunde - wer Lust hab auf nem Nachmittag vielleicht mal eine spontane Rund zu drehen kann ja mal einen Post hier lassen oder per PN

EDIT: Ein Teil von euch habe ich gestern vermutlich schon an der Straßenüberquerung bei Neu Sülbeck/Fernsehturm getroffen.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (19. August 2014)

Hi Gerrit,

eigentlich jederzeit gerne. Nur im Moment bin ich mit Umzugsplanung beschäftigt. Wenn ich Ende September damit durch bin, können wir gerne mal ne Runde drehen.

Gruß André


----------



## GerrimaLG (21. August 2014)

Ja. Die Steinhöhe gibt - die Steinhöhe nimmt!


----------



## Joe2407 (21. August 2014)

GerrimaLG schrieb:


> Ja. Die Steinhöhe gibt - die Steinhöhe nimmt!


Ich frage mich immer wieder wie man sowas hinbekommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. August 2014)

Hallo Biker,
ich will morgen mal wieder ne Runde in der Steinhöhe drehen. Start wäre um 14.00 Uhr am Kasino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne. Hat jmd. Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?
Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. August 2014)

Sieht übrigens übel aus....


----------



## Joe2407 (23. August 2014)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> ich will morgen mal wieder ne Runde in der Steinhöhe drehen. Start wäre um 14.00 Uhr am Kasino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne. Hat jmd. Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?
> Gruß André



Vielleicht bin ich dabei.
70/30


----------



## GerrimaLG (28. August 2014)

So - bin wieder voll einsatzfähig!!! Neue Kurbel ist montiert!


----------



## Devidevil (4. September 2014)

Moin, moin  Ich bin nun neu nach LG gezogen. Leider kenne ich mich hier noch nicht aus  Wann geht Ihr das nächste Mal biken?

Gruß

David


----------



## GerrimaLG (13. September 2014)

Spontane Runde morgen?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen. Treffpunkt wäre 14:00 Uhr am Kasino an der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?


----------



## Joe2407 (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn meine Kurbel bis dahin ausgetrocknet ist und wieder einsatzbereit ist bin ich dabei!


----------



## Joe2407 (5. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen.
Bin somit nicht dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas65 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich wohne in Westergellersen, bin neu hier im Forum und schaue mich gerade mal etwas um... Sitze seit nicht ganz einem Jahr auf dem MTB (noch Hardtail) und war bisher im Harz und vor allem in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs. Eine Strecke in Lüneburg... das ist interessant... Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wann man in der Steinhöhe wieder fahren kann? Und noch was - ist das öffentlich zugänglich, quasi 'free for all'?

Danke für's Feedback
Andreas


----------



## herki (23. Oktober 2014)

Andreas65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wohne in Westergellersen, bin neu hier im Forum und schaue mich gerade mal etwas um... Sitze seit nicht ganz einem Jahr auf dem MTB (noch Hardtail) und war bisher im Harz und vor allem in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs. Eine Strecke in Lüneburg... das ist interessant... Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wann man in der Steinhöhe wieder fahren kann? Und noch was - ist das öffentlich zugänglich, quasi 'free for all'?
> 
> Danke für's Feedback
> Andreas



Hallo Andreas,

"noch" Hardtail fahren finde ich gut - ich bin etliche Jahre Fully gefahren und habe jetzt wieder ein Hardtail, ein 29er, und finde es genial - es kommt immer darauf an, was man fahren möchte 

Auf der Steinhöhe gibt es jede Menge wege, ich bin mal 20km gefahren, ohne einen Weg doppelt nehmen zu müssen. Das meiste davon ist auch aktuell befahrbar (....war Sonntag noch da...), einiges ist durch Waldarbeiten kaputt.
Es gibt einen Bereich, in dem der OC Lùneburg offiziell eine Freeride-Strecke hat. Hier darfst du fahren, wenn du vorher einen Haftungsausschluss bei denen unterschreibst. Die Strecke ist (war) Klasse, wird wegen der Waldarbeiten aber gerade wieder saniert. Die freuen sich, wenn jemand interessiert ist, wenn du willst kann ich dir mal Kontakte herstellen (ich bin selbst in dem Verein).

Was fährst du bevorzugst - Tour, Freeride,  Enduro?

Wenn du magst können wir da mal zusammen fahren, ich bin da sehr oft unterwegs.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

ich habe an Jörgs Ausführungen nichts hinzuzufügen, außer Jörgs Angebot um meins zu ergänzen. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit zum biken finde, melde ich mich hier im Forum und nehme dich dann auch gerne mit.

Gruß André


----------



## herki (23. Oktober 2014)

....bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich mich auch mal wieder als "Aktiver" zurückmelden 
Aus verschiedenen Gründen habe ich in den letzten Monaten das Biken sträflich vernachlässigt - Schande über mich 
Ich habe es aber nun wiederentdeckt, mir eben gleich ein neues Bike zugelegt und bin wieder relativ häufig unterwegs.

Sofern es Sonntag nicht aus Eimern kübelt, werde ich biken, vormittags, hat vielleicht noch jemand Bock?

CU on Trail!
Jörg


----------



## Andreas65 (23. Oktober 2014)

... also wir (meine frau & ggf noch ein nachbar) fahren am sonntag (falls es nicht regnet) in die harburger berge. der plan:

- start  gegen 11 (kann auch ein wenig später werden) am parkplatz rosengartenstrasse / karlstein
- wir wollen erstmal die route M1 (http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ihftnbcvuzyyrpsv) fahren und dann noch auf M2/M3 'wildern'...
- insgesamt wollen wir so 2 - 3 stunden fahren, wenn wetter und kondition passen

falls also jemand auch dorthin unterwegs ist => 0152 541 28 140 ist mein tele 

hinweis: wir sine KEINE profis sondern ein wenig fortgeschrittene anfänger


----------



## Deleted323091 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi, ich bin auch ein Neuer hier und komme aus Bardowick. Bis jetzt war ich immer imer Umkreis von Bardowick unterwegs und habe mir die ein oder andere Hausroute zusammengebastelt. Steinhöhe war mir bis gerade eben völlig unbekannt, das muss ich wohl ändern. Habe jetzt nicht froß recherchiert, aber kann mir jemand von Euch mal kurz beschreiben, wie ich da hinkomme....?

Wenn es mal passt, würde ich auch gerne mal mitkommen...

@Andreas65: Berichte mal unbedingt von Eurem Ausflug in die Harburger Berge. Würde mich auch als fotgeschrittener Anfänger bezeichnen und die Harburger Berge stehen auch auf meiner Liste...

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas65 (24. Oktober 2014)

... wie man zur steinhöhe kommt, würde mich auch mal interessieren *grins* bei google maps sieht man nur eine wegmarke mitten im grün...  ich hab nächste woche urlaub, da wollen wir vllt mal dorthin

@chrisonic : werde in jedem fall berichten... wir sind M1 schon am vergangenen wochenende gefahren, macht viel spass, sehr abwechslungsreich und gut zu fahren..

@herki : gib mir bitte mal nen kontakt zum OC Lüneburg, danke  und um deine frage zu beantworten; ich fahre touren, wenns nen hang gibt den ich mich hinunterwerfen kann: immer!, und ansonsten querwaldein - alles, was rad und weg hergeben


----------



## herki (24. Oktober 2014)

@Andreas: Gehört so was auch zu deinem "Hang hinunter werfen"?:






Das ist einer der Sprünge auf der Steinhöhe.... Mehr Bilder gibt's unter http://www.saltcityrider.de/
Und hier ist Link, wo das Gelände zu finden ist: http://www.ortsclub-lueneburg.de/cms/index.php?cat=Gelände&page=Steinhöhe
Aber vorsichtig: Als Ungeübter Finger weg von den Sprüngen - und erst den Haftungsausschluss unterschreiben und an Carsten, Tobi (Kontaktdaten schicke ich dir per PN) oder auch mir geben! (http://download.ortsclub-lueneburg.de/Haftungsausschluss_fur_Gaste.pdf)
Die Tourensparte ist im OC nicht soooo ausgeprägt, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.

Ansonsten gibt es viele Trails auf und an der Steinhöhe, die man nicht so einfach findet. Ich habe noch irgendwo GPS-Tracks, muss mal bei Gelegenheit graben.

Wenn ihr wollt, können wir am Wochenende gerne mal gemeinsam eine Tour an der Steinhöhe fahren. Dann kann ich euch da mal das Gelände und ein paar nette Dinger zeigen. Ich würde mal sagen, aus dem Stadium des "fortgeschrittenen Anfängers" bin ich etwas heraus , aber das ist letzten Endes egal, Spaß haben auf netten Touren mit netten Leuten, sicher auch gern mal auspowern, steht bei mir im Vordergrund. Mehr können wir ja bei einer Tour quatschen - wenn es passt, fährt man zusammen weiter oder trifft sich wieder, wenn nicht, fährt jeder seines Weges und alles ist gut 
@Andreas: Solltet ihr aber auf jeden Fall in die HaBe's fahren, würde ich mich anschließen.

Have fun!
Jörg


----------



## Andreas65 (24. Oktober 2014)

herki schrieb:


> @Andreas: Gehört so was auch zu deinem "Hang hinunter werfen"?:


 öhm... neeee... lol,- soweit sind wir / bin ich noch lange nicht   ausserdem isses kein hang 
ich probier halt gern rum und schaue, was ich so bewältigen kann. und wenn's zu brenzlig wird, kann man immer noch den schleppanker werfen  bin ja noch am üben...

harburger berge ist für sonntag fest geplant. es kann nur schietwetter dazwischen kommen... komm' gern mit - hauptsache du langweilst dich mit uns noobs nicht... 

auf das angebot mit der steinhöhe kommen wir gern mal zurück - nur an diesem WE passt's halt nicht

oh, und danke für die infos zum OC - da meld ich mich auf jeden fall


----------



## herki (24. Oktober 2014)

...definitiv liegt das an einem Hang, muss man live sehen 
Und zum Thema Noobs: war selbst mal einer


----------



## Andreas65 (24. Oktober 2014)

herki schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Noobs: war selbst mal einer


... gute einstellung, das
vllt sehen wir uns also sonntag... telefonnummer hab ich ja oben schon gepostet

grüße =)


----------



## Deleted323091 (24. Oktober 2014)

@herki: Super, also wäre ich gerne am WE in der Steinhöhe dabeii, wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast. Wann und wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?

So eine kleine Einführung in das Gelände wäre sensationell...


Und: Fotografie ist mein zweites Hobby, da scheine ich ja bei Euch auch ganz gut aufgehoben zu sein...


----------



## herki (24. Oktober 2014)

chrisonic schrieb:


> @herki: Super, also wäre ich gerne am WE in der Steinhöhe dabeii, wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast. Wann und wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?
> 
> So eine kleine Einführung in das Gelände wäre sensationell...
> 
> ...



Ok, dann würde es mir am besten morgen vormittag passen, und Sonntag fahre ich mit in den HaBe's.
10:00 Uhr (...ist ein Vorschlag...), Treffpunkt entweder in Adendorf an der Shell-Tankstelle am Kirchweg (ich wohne in Adendorf und das liegt für dich auf dem Weg zur Steinhöhe) oder in LG an der Shell-Tankstelle am Kloster Lüne. Zum Feintuning habe ich dir meine Tel.-Nr. per PN geschickt.
Falls noch jemand Bock hat, immer gerne mit !

Jörg


----------



## Deleted323091 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hi Jörg, danke für das Angebot.

Habe mich mit Andreas kurzgeschlossen und auch in HaBe Tour eingeklinkt. 

Vorschlag: Sonntag alle zuasammen HaBe und ein anderes We Steinhöhe?


----------



## herki (24. Oktober 2014)

chrisonic schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Sonntag alle zuasammen HaBe und ein anderes We Steinhöhe?


----------



## Deleted323091 (26. Oktober 2014)

Mädels und Jungs: Das war eine super Geschichte heute (mittlerweile hat sich mein Sauerstoffhaushalt wieder eingepegelt) und schreit nach Fortsetzung...

Ganz großen Dank an herki (da kommt nur noch ein kleiner Hügel...) als Tourenguide.

Super, ich brauch mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (26. Oktober 2014)

chrisonic schrieb:


> Mädels und Jungs: Das war eine super Geschichte heute (mittlerweile hat sich mein Sauerstoffhaushalt wieder eingepegelt) und schreit nach Fortsetzung...
> 
> Ganz großen Dank an herki (da kommt nur noch ein kleiner Hügel...) als Tourenguide.
> 
> Super, ich brauch mehr...



...und, Christian - wirkt der Squeezy jetzt? 

@alle: Ich fand es auch klasse, es hat mir riesig Spaß gemacht. Fortsetzung folgt gerne!
Und Chapeau -die Tour war nicht ohne - aber IHR habt geschrien "MEHR! - MEHR!" - und bekommen 
Insgesamt waren es laut meinem Tacho 27,2km und 528 Höhenmeter - mit ein paar kleinen gemeinen Hügeln drin.....

Ich schicke euch mal einen Link zu den Tourdaten per PN, die Datei könnt ihr z.B. mit Google Earth öffnen und gucken, wo wir langgefahren sind.

Sofern das Wetter mitspielt und es nicht kübelt, können wir gerne nächsten Sonntag wieder fahren, vormittags (10:30 Uhr - VHB), Start in Lüneburg (Shell-Tankstelle Nähe Kloster Lüne, da könnt ihr parken). Wenn noch jemand interessiert ist: Herzlich gerne!
@Christian: man glaubt es kaum - hier um Lüneburg gibt es auch den ein oder anderen Stich 

Also, das zufriedene Grinsen nach der Tour möglichst lange beibehalten, ich wünsche 'ne feine Woche!

CU on Trail!
 herki


----------



## Deleted323091 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hahaha, ja der Squeezy...jetzt weiss ich warum ich hier so auf dem Sofa rumhibbel....

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Lüneburger "Stiche".

Nächsten Sonntag bin ich ja leider schon verplant. Evtl. hat ja auch jemand Lust auf eine klein Tour unter der Woche...


P.S. Du hast aber den falschen Christian verlinkt....


----------



## herki (26. Oktober 2014)

chrisonic schrieb:


> P.S. Du hast aber den falschen Christian verlinkt....



...das hat das Forum alleine gemacht, ich hab nix verlinkt. Also Vorsicht mit dem @.....


----------



## Andreas65 (26. Oktober 2014)

chrisonic schrieb:


> y...jetzt weiss ich warum ich hier so auf dem Sofa rumhibbel....



.. ich hab doch gesagt, das dauert nen Moment bis das anschlägt... 

... wir fanden's absolut genial und hatten viel spass... "immer lächeln, nur noch dieser eine berg und dann noch ein kleiner stich...." 

@herki "_nur noch ein stich_": anmeld' für nächsten sonntag, werden um 10:30 da sein , falls es nicht regnet *freu*
@chrisonic "_ihr müsst hier nicht so durchheizen, ihr könnt auch die natur geniessen_": sag einfach bescheid wann und wo, evtl. passt's bei uns.

wünschen euch solang eine ruhige und schöne woche


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (28. Oktober 2014)

Am Mittwoch  den 12.11 ab 19:00 Uhr findet meine Infoveranstaltung zum nächstjährigen Seminar "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche statt. Nähere Infos gibts bei mir oder der VHS Lüneburg unter http://www.vhs.lueneburg.de/index.php/vhskurse2 unter dem Kursbereich Gesundheit\Bewegung und Fitness.
Ihr habt ja am Wochenende richtig Spaß gehabt! Bei mir hat es gestern nur für 20 km mit dem Kinderanhänger gereicht....


----------



## herki (31. Oktober 2014)

herki schrieb:


> Sofern das Wetter mitspielt und es nicht kübelt, können wir gerne nächsten Sonntag wieder fahren, vormittags (10:30 Uhr - VHB), Start in Lüneburg (Shell-Tankstelle Nähe Kloster Lüne, da könnt ihr parken). Wenn noch jemand interessiert ist: Herzlich gerne!
> 
> herki



Hi,

ich muss mich leider für min. 2 Wochen aus der Bike-Gemeinde zurückziehen, ich hab Rücken und Frau Doctor hat gesagt, dass mein MTB unbedingt 'ne Pause braucht 

So wird das nun nix mit der Tour am Sonntag, melde mich zurück wenn ich wieder Freigang habe!

Christian: Unser Termin steht aber!

CU, viel Spaß,
Jörg


----------



## Andreas65 (31. Oktober 2014)

autsch...  GUTE BESSERUNG !!!
einweisung steinhöhe holen wir dann nach 
dann schwenken wir sonntag wohl auf die harburger berge um und machen die herki-gedenk-tour


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (3. November 2014)

Hallo Ihr,
ich habe am Samstag um 12:00 einen Termin zum Reifenwechsel in Harburg. In der Zwischenzeit würde ich gerne eine Runde in den Harburger Bergen drehen. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzukommen? Ich hoffe meine Erkältung ist bis dahin Geschichte. Da ich vom Autohaus mit dem Fahrrad komme, wird der Start schätzungungsweise zwischen 12:15 und 12:30 an der Kärtner Hütte sein.
Gruß André


----------



## herki (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Chrisonic, Andreas und hoffentlich auch Lana (...gute Besserung!) und ich wollen Sonntag Vormittag rund Lüneburg fahren.

Das Wetter soll ja ziemlich schön werden - kann man sich heute noch nicht vorstellen, aber glauben wir mal dran 

Strecke: Steinhöhe, Landwehr-Trail Teil I, Tiergarten, Hasenburger Schweiz, Landwehr Teil II; je nach Lust und Laune 'ne Schleife dazu oder eine weniger . Nix ganz spektakuläres, aber 'ne nette Rundtour.
Länge: ~30 km
Tempo: moderat
Dauer: 2-3 Stunden
Start: 11:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Lüneburg, gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle, Erbstorfer Landstrasse 2 (53.262210, 10.425479)
Anhang anzeigen 343762

Also: Wer Lust hat - immer gerne dabei sein! 

CU on Trail,
Jörg

P.S.: Je nach Lust und Laune könnte man aus Versehen noch am Weihnachtsmarkt in Lüneburg vorbeikommen und aus versehen noch einen Glühwein oder so trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

mir kommen momentan massive Zweifel, ob das eine so gute Idee ist morgen zu fahren.....

Der Wetterbericht hat sich deutlich verschlechtert für morgen, und bei dem was da heute runtergekommen ist sind die Wege momentan eher abgesoffen.
Ich habe zwar grundsätzlich Lust auf 'ne kleine Tour, aber nicht um jeden Preis. Spinnining und anschließend Sauna ist da keine schlechte Alternative 
Also, guckt sicherheitshalber morgen früh nochmal hier rein, vielleicht mutiere ich ja doch langsam zum Schönwetterbiker....

Bis dann,
Jorg


----------



## herki (20. Dezember 2014)

So ihr Lieben,

ich kneife morgen.... 
Bei dem Wetter wird das nicht spaßig, selbst wenn es nicht mehr viel regnet, die Wege sind so aufgeweicht....
Außerdem hat sich spontan noch vollkommen unerwartet Besuch angekündigt.

Also geht es morgen früh zum Spinning, das muss dann als Sport reichen 

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt auch frei bis incl. 5.1., da wird sicher mal was gehen 
So'n Christmas- oder New Year-Ride.... oder mal einen Nightride, Andreas, nicht wahr? 

Also, genießt den 4. Advent, bis bald,

Jorg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde am Sonntag ne Runde in der Steinhöhe drehen. Start 10.15 Uhr am Casino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne!


----------



## Andreas65 (26. Dezember 2014)

na mal schauen, herki, evtl chrisonic und meine wenigkeit wollen auch die weihnachtspfunde in angriff nehmen (ente mit rotkohl...  )
da geht vllt was...


----------



## Deleted323091 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde aller voraussicht erst Sonntag wieder im Lande sein, dass könnte ein bisschen knapp werden...


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (26. Dezember 2014)

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mit dabei wärt (Raclette und Rouladen mit Rotkohl und Kroketten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (27. Dezember 2014)

Hi, Andreas65 und ich werden morgen mit ein paar Leuten aus der IG Lüneburger Heide eine Tour um Bad Bevensen mitfahren.

Dir / euch viel Spaß!

Cu, herki


----------



## cesardenostr (28. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin !

Das war doch mal eine tolle Tour ! Ich wäre nächstes Mal gerne wieder mit dabei ! Und dann können wir auch weiter fachsimpeln, ob und welches Fully eventuell am besten zu mir passen würde. Das Nerve hat mir schon mal top gefallen !

Auf die Fotos bin ich auch gespannt 

Gruß,

Björn.


----------



## Deleted323091 (28. Dezember 2014)

Jawoll, Bilder will ich auch sehen. Wie war es und wo seid Ihr gefahren? Ich war leider erst gegen Nachmittag wieder hier, bin aber dann noch allein den Landwehrgraben für eine Stunde längs geschüsselt


----------



## lanman75 (28. Dezember 2014)

Die Fotos der großen _Bäd Bevensen Trail Tour_ sind in der IG Lüneburger Heide im Thread  *Tour Fotos* zu finden (sind klasse geworden)

gefahren sind wir hier:


-km/h und die Höhe stimmen nicht so ganz-
(Das GPS Foto werde ich die Tage wieder entfernen)


----------



## Deleted323091 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte gerade fragen: Max. Speed 50 km/h ? Nicht schlecht die Herren...


----------



## lanman75 (28. Dezember 2014)

50 km/h  schaffe ich nur in den Wierener Bergen, Elbuferstrasse bei Hitzacker oder bei Bokel(nördl. Landkreis GF).


----------



## Leffti (28. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank Lanman für die schöne Runde bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, alles dabei: Spiel, Spaß, Puls hoch und runter, gerne möchte ich bei der tollen Truppe öfter mit dabei sein.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Leffti (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Am kommenden Sonntag findet die VfL CTF Nördlich von Lüneburg statt, ich führe dort die "Schnelle Truppe" und es gibt durch aus andere Gruppen- und Geschwindigkeitseinteilungen! Die Länge der Strecke ist ca 40 km und technisch eher einfach zu fahren, geht auch mit dem Crosser oder Fittness Bike.
Start ist beim VfL Fitnessstudio (Am Grasweg 27, 21339 Lüneburg) am 4.1.2015 um 11:00 Uhr.  
Siehe auch : http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/
Bis denne - Peter


----------



## Deleted323091 (29. Dezember 2014)

Ah, sehr ärgerlich. Ich muss leider das ganze Wochenende arbeiten. Sonst wäre ich sofort dabei....


----------



## cesardenostr (29. Dezember 2014)

Moin ! Wie schaut es mit einem Neujahrsradeln in und um Lüneburg aus ?

Gruß,

Björn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leffti (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie wäre es heute mit einer Runde Start 13:30 Shell Tanke Erbstorfer Landstraße ?
Gruß Peter


----------



## herki (30. Dezember 2014)

Leffti schrieb:


> Wie wäre es heute mit einer Runde Start 13:30 Shell Tanke Erbstorfer Landstraße ?
> Gruß Peter



...nee, das passt mir leider nicht - bin nachher in den Harbuger Bergen  (allerdings nur zum Wandern mit meiner Liebsten....)

Mir würde entweder heute ein kleiner Nightride passen oder morgen eine fixe Runde.
Peter, du musst doch sicher nochmal morgen die CTF-Strecke abfahren, oder ?  Dann kannst du mir ja mal das voraussichtliche Tempo der schnellen Truppe vorführen - für dich als kleine Aufwärmübung und für mich als Was-haste-was-kannste...

@ Björn: Das mit Neujahr - welche Zeit hast du denn gedacht? Ich habe am Abend vorher noch was vor 

CU Jörg


----------



## herki (30. Dezember 2014)

Leffti schrieb:


> Hallo
> Am kommenden Sonntag findet die VfL CTF Nördlich von Lüneburg statt, ich führe dort die "Schnelle Truppe" und es gibt durch aus andere Gruppen- und Geschwindigkeitseinteilungen! Die Länge der Strecke ist ca 40 km und technisch eher einfach zu fahren, geht auch mit dem Crosser oder Fittness Bike.
> Start ist beim VfL Fitnessstudio (Am Grasweg 27, 21339 Lüneburg) am 4.1.2015 um 11:00 Uhr.
> Siehe auch : http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/
> Bis denne - Peter




Dabei 

Ich finde die Wettervorhersage bisher auch recht passabel - aber wer weiß jetzt schon, was nächstes Jahr ist


----------



## Leffti (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja dann machen wir lieber morgen ne fixe Runde, Uhrzeit heute schon festlegen oder morgen früh? Ja das mit dem CTF Tempo können wir dann gern simulieren, eventl. geht auch noch ne kurze Neujahrsrunde - aber nur mit kurzfristiger Entscheidung meinerseits.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Leffti (30. Dezember 2014)

Ok - also Herki startet morgen um 11:00 ab VfL Fitnessstudio Am Grasweg 27, 21339 Lüneburg mit mir für eine flotte MTB Runde, wer Interesse hat  schaut vorbei und fährt gern mit uns!


----------



## cesardenostr (30. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

ich dachte Neujahr an irgendwas bei 13 Uhr. Dann ist der Kater schon am abwandern und die Bettschwere noch überwindbar 

Auf so was wie Bäd Bevensen hätte ich wieder Lust. Oder HaBe !?

Oder gibt es noch etwas um Lüneburg zu entdecken ?

Gruß,

Björn.


----------



## cesardenostr (2. Januar 2015)

So, ich war gestern eine kleine Runde zum Jahresbeginn unterwegs und wollte morgen (Samstag) gegen 11 Uhr eine etwas größere Runde mit gemäßigten Tempo fahren.

Wer hat ebenfalls Lust ? Location können wir gern gemeinsam festlegen. Jörg ist ja recht erfahrenen in und um Lüneburg. Mein Vorschlag wäre sonst Start in Deutsch Evern und dann entlang der Ilmenau Richtung Melbeck. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin absolut offen für Alternativvorschläge.

Gruß,

Björn.


----------



## herki (2. Januar 2015)

...jaja, aber der herki wird morgen um 11:00 Uhr nicht dabei sein 

Falls ihr fahrt, wünsche ich viel Spaß, ansonsten sehen wir uns Sonntag?!

Bis dann,
herki


----------



## cesardenostr (2. Januar 2015)

Alternativ geht auch Sonntag 11 Uhr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. Januar 2015)

Hier findet Ihr das aktuelle VHS-Programm http://www.vhs.lueneburg.de/images/vhs_01_2015/VHS_1_2015_WEB.pdf und auf Seite 104 meine beiden diesjährigen Kurse. Beginn des Alpenüberquerungsseminars ist der 11.2.2015. Über Anmeldungen würde ich mich freuen. Bei Fragen einfach fragen.
Gruß André


----------



## cesardenostr (9. Januar 2015)

Moin ! Wir sieht es Sonntag 11 Uhr mit einer Tour aus ?


----------



## Deleted323091 (10. Januar 2015)

Äh, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue wohl eher nicht.....


----------



## cesardenostr (10. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, morgen ist es wieder erheblich besser.


----------



## Deleted323091 (24. Januar 2015)

Hi, wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit eine Runde zu drehen? 

Natürlich immer unter Vorbehalt, das die Wetterlage garnicht geht....


----------



## cesardenostr (25. Januar 2015)

Moin, der Schneegott hat hier ja zugeschlagen. Ich wäre so ab 13 Uhr am Start für eine entspannte Runde.

Ok ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted323091 (25. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich schon, hier ist es momentan allerdings noch sauglatt. Wollte mit Andreas65 im Marxener Paradies ein Runde drehen. Sollte es aber so glatt bleiben, klinke ich mich da aus. Ich brauche nicht schon wieder Gehhilfen...

Gebe Dir aber noch rechtzeitig Info...


----------



## cesardenostr (25. Januar 2015)

Ok ! Wo ist das Marxener Paradies ?


----------



## herki (6. Februar 2015)

So, liebe Leute, der kommende Sonntag schreit jetzt schon nach Biken!

Wie sieht es aus mit einer Runde rund um Lüneburg? 
Start um 10:30 Uhr gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle an der Erbstorfer Landstraße, Nähe Kloster Lüne.
Tempo moderat bis mittel
Strecke ca. 30km (kann nach oben variiert werden )
Dauer 2,5-3 Stunden
Strecke gemischt aus Trails, Waldautobahn, wenig Straße 

Der Wetterbericht sagt Geniales voraus!

Also - wer ist dabei?

CU Jörg


----------



## Deleted323091 (6. Februar 2015)

Jup, dabei. Muss nur noch sehen, wie ich hinkommen...


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ihr,
ich würde am Sonntag gerne mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Start ist 13.30 Uhr am Kasino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne.
Gruß André


----------



## cesardenostr (19. Februar 2015)

Moin !

Kommt jemand mit am Sonntag bei der CTF ? 

Die Strecke entlang der Ilmenau könnte ganz interessant sein...

Gruß,

Björn.


----------



## Deleted323091 (19. Februar 2015)

Oha, da habe ich noch garnichts von gehört. Hast Du mehr Info´s ?


----------



## cesardenostr (19. Februar 2015)

11 Uhr geht's los vom VfL Parkplatz (Am Grasweg 27) also quasi bei den Sülzwiesen.

Bei www.radsport-lueneburg.de findest Du auch eine Karte der CTF. 

Die Strecke führt von Lüneburg über Deutsch Evern nach Hohenbostel und dann über Melbeck und Häcklingen zurück nach LG. 41km insgesamt.

Bei der letzten Tour kostete es 3 Euro und nach halber Strecke gab es lecker Kuchen und Tee.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht und Tempo fährt jeder seins. Die Gruppe zieht sich entsprechend.

Ich komm mit meinem neuen Plastikbomber


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. Februar 2015)

Leider war am Samstag der 1. Lauf zum Salah Cup in Amelinghausen.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. Februar 2015)

Der Beginn meines VHS-Kurses "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche" hat sich wegen fehlender Teilnehmer auf den 11.3 verschoben. Freue mich als über jeden weiteren Teilnehmer. Bei Fragen dazu einfach fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cesardenostr (24. Februar 2015)

Moin Leute,

wie sieht es Sonntag mit einer lustigen Runde aus ? 

Gibt's jemanden, der seine Lieblingsstrecke eventuell mal vorstellen möchte ?

Gruß, 

Björn.


----------



## herki (26. März 2015)

Moin,

Björn (cesardenostr) und ich wollen Sonntag vormittag eine Runde in den HaBe drehen. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen: Herzlich gerne!

Wann: Sonntag, 29.3.2015
Zeit: Start 10:00 Uhr Sommerzeit in LG, mit dem Auto bis zum:
Startpunkt HaBe: Kärntner Hütte
Streckenlänge: 30-40km
Tempo: mittelschnell (!) - Schnitt ca. 18-20km/h

Wir wollen nicht heizen, aber auch keine reine Kaffeefahrt machen.

Also: Wer kommt mit?

CU, Jörg


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (27. März 2015)

Moin,

ich würde am Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde in Der Steinhöhe drehen. Start 13:00 am Casino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne! Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?

Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (21. Oktober 2015)

So nachdem es hier lange ruhig war, mal wieder was Neues. Am Mittwoch, den 11.11.2015, ab 19:00 Uhr findet hoffentlich mein Informationsabend zu meinem VHS-Seminar "Transalp-Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike" statt. Ort wäre die VHS Lüneburg. Warum hoffentlich? Die VHS hat vergessen den Termin in ihrem Programm abzudrucken. Bei Interesse daher bitte bis 1.11.15 bei der VHS anmelden.


----------



## Do_Berek (22. Oktober 2015)

Werd mal vorbeigucken,Alpencross steht auch noch auf meiner Liste!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (22. Oktober 2015)

Freut mich. Bitte melde dich bei der VHS  unter
*Kundenservice 
VHS REGION Lüneburg
Telefon:* 04131 1566-0
*E-Mail:* [email protected]
an. Bisher gibt es nur eine Anmeldung und dann würde der Termin ausfallen. Danke!
Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. November 2015)

Hallo Ihr,

die Infoveranstaltung am Mittwoch fällt mangels Teilnehmer aus. Die Infos zum VHS-Seminar "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche" gibt es dann im nächsten VHS-Programm oder direkt bei mir.

Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Januar 2016)

Drehe heute ne Runde. Start 14.00 Uhr am Kasino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne!

Gruß André


----------



## alfopper (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo André.
Endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von dir. Bin eben vom Essen gekommen. Die Plauze ist voll.
Versuche dieses Jahr mal mitzufahren.
Bis denne....
Anton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Januar 2016)

Freu mich drauf. Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo Ihr,

wenn mich Mattis Erkältung noch so lange in Ruhe lässt, würde ich Sonntagmorgen ne Runde drehen. Start wäre 9:00 Uhr am Kasino der TKK.

Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


ich würde morgen wieder ne Runde drehen. Start ist um 9:00 am Kasino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne. Wer hat Zeit und Lust mitzukommen


Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


wenn das Wetter nicht allzu bescheiden ist, werde ich wohl morgen die CTF mitfahren. Weitere Infos gibt es hier http://www.radsport-lueneburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=219


Gruß André


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2016)

Moin,

nur mal so in den Raum gefragt. Was für Runden dreht ihr denn immer so an den Sonntagen?
Sind die auch für untrainierte Speckies wie mich geeignet?


----------



## cesardenostr (27. Februar 2016)

Moin,

Ich mache entweder eine ca. 40 km Runde um Lüneburg mit Landwehr und Steinhöhe oder fahre entlang der Ilmenau gen Bienbüttel und auf der anderen Seite zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi312 (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo Lüneburg,
Ich habe Andre vor einigen Wochen am Ebensberg getroffen, ich suche eine Gruppe Lg zum fahren. Treffen sich welche von euch morgen im Kasino der TKK und welchr Strecke im Km fahrt Ihr. Bin Anfänger bzw. Wiedereinsteiger und bin im Nov. schon einige Touren in den HaBe gefahren, allerdings mit Arbeitskollegen die in HH wohnen, habe nur kein Bock immer nach HH zu fahren.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2016)

cesardenostr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich mache entweder eine ca. 40 km Runde um Lüneburg mit Landwehr und Steinhöhe oder fahre entlang der Ilmenau gen Bienbüttel und auf der anderen Seite zurück.


Das ist mir aktuell doch noch zu krass. Ich hoffe aber, daß ich zu Ostern rum wieder mehr Puste hab, dann würd ich mich vielleicht mal anschliessen.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (27. Februar 2016)

Morgen melde ich mich ab. Habe mal wieder die Seuche direkt aus der Krippe über meinen Sohn. Unsere übliche Runde ist zwischen 25-30 km und knapp 2 Stunden.  Hauptsächlich Steinhöhe und Landwehr. Würde mich freuen, wenn du demnächst mal mitfährst.  Wir haben noch niemand allein im Wald zurückgelassen. Könnte mich zumindest nicht dran erinnern.
Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (4. März 2016)

Hallo Ihr,

ich hatte gerade ein Interview mit Radio Zusa wegen meines diesjährigen Seminars Alpenüberquerung bei der VHS. Wer es sich anhören möchte, kann dies entweder am 24.3 zwischen 10.00 und 11:00 Uhr oder am 30.03 zwischen 15:00 und 16:00 Uhr tun. Ich habe auch mit der VHS gesprochen, dass ich das Seminar dieses Jahr zum letzten Mal anbieten werde. Wer also noch nicht hat und noch möchte, bitte anmelden. Weitere Infos gibt’s natürlich bei mir oder hier unter

http://vhs.lueneburg.de/index.php/vhskurse2 unter Kursbereiche, Gesundheit, Gesund unterwegs. Wegen biken am Sonntag muss ich mal sehen, was meine Erkältung bis dahin macht.



Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. März 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


ich habe vor morgen mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen. Start 9:15 Uhr am Kasino der TKK. Wer hat Zeit und Lust? Dauer ca. 2 Stunden.


Gruß André


----------



## cesardenostr (12. März 2016)

Moin, wo fährst Du normalerweise lang ?

Wir wollten morgen um 10 Uhr mal in und um Hermannsburg eine Trailrunde drehen. 

Gruß, Björn.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. März 2016)

Rd. 2 Stunden durch die Steinhöhe und Landwehr....... Ist nahezu alles Trail.....

Gruß André


----------



## andi312 (12. März 2016)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Rd. 2 Stunden durch die Steinhöhe und Landwehr....... Ist nahezu alles Trail.....
> 
> Gruß André


----------



## andi312 (12. März 2016)

Hallo Andre,

ich denke dass könnte bei mir klappen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## cesardenostr (12. März 2016)

Ja, fahre ich sonst auch. Ich wollte mal etwas Abwechslung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (21. April 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


ich habe vor Sonntag mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen. Start 9:15 Uhr am Kasino der TKK. Wer hat Zeit und Lust? Dauer ca. 2 Stunden.


Gruß André


----------



## andi312 (23. April 2016)

Hallo Andre,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## BillyT (27. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin irgendwie auch in Lüneburg unterwegs und suche gleichgesinnte. Kann man sich euch frei anschließen und habt ihr eine grobe Idee wieviel Km und hm ihr fahren wollt

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## cesardenostr (27. April 2016)

Moin,

Unabhängig von André's Tour ist eigentlich immer jeder gerne gesehen.

Wie fit bist Du denn ? Ich bin meist sonntags mit ein paar Leuten unterwegs. Öfters auch mal in den Harburger Bergen oder in der Heide.

25-40 km sind es meist und manchmal ist sogar Zeit für Fotos zwischendurch 

Gruß, Björn.


----------



## Do_Berek (27. April 2016)

Naja, mit hm isses im Flachen nicht soweit her...
Aber hier kannst du jederzeit posten wann und wo du fahren willst oder auf Tourenangebote antworten um dich anzuschließen.
Edit: zu langsam


----------



## DerEggi (27. April 2016)

Ja Moin, da würde ich mich auch gerne mal einklinken. Habt ihr nen festen Treffpunkt?


----------



## BillyT (27. April 2016)

Hi,
Die 25-40 Km sind eigentlich gar kein Problem, es sei denn ihr würdet 1000hm einbauen. Da würde ich mich riesig freuen und wäre dann wohl auch nach der Tour etwas müde Ansonsten bin ich für alles zu haben, hab ausnahmsweise mal Zeit am Wochenende und hätte echt Lust die Harburger Berge kennen zu lernen oder aber auch Lüneburg

Dann warte ich mal ab was sich für Sonntag entwickelt

Freu mich jedenfalls

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (27. April 2016)

Hi Dirk,
Bei uns sind es meistens so um die 25 km, mit wie schon gesagt mäßig Höhenunterschied. Ich schreibe immer wenn ich hier unterwegs bin, hauptsächlich Sonntag morgens. Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen. 
Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (27. April 2016)

Start ist bei mir am Kasino der Theodor-körner Kaserne.
Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (27. April 2016)

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch mal alle gemeinsam ne Tour hin.....


----------



## BillyT (27. April 2016)

Hi,
ich glaube da finde ich hin. Einfach vor dem Gebäude? Wobei, denke so viele stehen da am Sonntag auch nicht mit einem MTB wenn es denn vom Wetter her klappt 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (27. April 2016)

Genau ich denke wir finden uns dann schon....
Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (30. April 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


ich habe mal wieder vor Sonntag, sprich morgen, ne Runde zu drehen. Start 9:15 Uhr am Kasino der TKK. Wer hat Zeit und Lust? Dauer ca. 2 Stunden.


Gruß André


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Falls es jemand von euch war, dem ich heut mittag am Bombenkrater die Vorfahrt genommen hab, dann auf diesem Weg ein "Sorry".
Das da noch wer lang fährt, kann ja niemand ahnen .


----------



## andi312 (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andre,

fährst Du/jemand Morgen (Montag) wieder vom Kasino TKK eine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (15. Mai 2016)

Ne bin in Büsum. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ihr,

Ich möchte heute Abend die Sieben-Brücken-Tour fahren. Start ist um 19:15 Uhr an der Brücke hinter Häcklingen über die Bundestraße in Richtung Embsen. Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


Gruß André


----------



## cesardenostr (4. Juni 2016)

Moin, wenn Du auf der anderen Seite der Ilmenau dann wieder zurück fährst Richtung Deutsch Evern, achte auf Baumstämme im Weg. Der Förster hat mal wieder einiges in die Quere geräumt...


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (4. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Info! Der nervt echt!!!!!


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


damit die Trainingswoche am Gardasee nicht völlig fürn Ar… war , würde ich morgen gerne ne Runde drehen. Start 9:30 Uhr an der TKK. Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


Gruß André


----------



## Andreas65 (23. Juli 2016)

hm.... wo soll's denn lang gehen und wie lange willst du fahren? eventuell hätt' ich zeit (lust sowieso) 
weiss es aber noch nicht ganz genau...


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Juli 2016)

Knapp 2 Stunden auf Trails rd um die Steinhöhe und Landwehr.
Gruß André


----------



## Andreas65 (23. Juli 2016)

ok, zu 80% dabei  hab dir ne pn geschickt


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


Start morgen hat sich auf 9:00 Uhr vor verschoben.


LG André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (11. August 2016)

Hallo Ihr,

ich würde gerne mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Ich könnte Samstag ab 15:00 Uhr. Wer hat Lust mitzufahren? Route entweder Steinhöhe oder Ilmenautrail oder was euch so einfällt.

LG

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Do_Berek (11. August 2016)

Lust hätte ich, nur leider hat mein Rad einen "Leistenbruch," Hinterbauhauptlager ist gebrochen und muss eingeschickt werden


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (11. August 2016)

Dann wünsche ich erfolgreiche und schnelle OP. Wie ist das passiert?


----------



## Do_Berek (14. August 2016)

So:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...-race-pro-sl-etc.604842/page-38#post-13978130


----------



## andi312 (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Andre',
gibt es euch noch bzw. trefft Ihr euch noch Sonntags am Kasino der TKK? Ich würde geren wieder nach den Herbstferien fahren.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (3. Oktober 2016)

Doch mich gibt's noch. Allerdings bin ich gerade immer beruflich zwei bis drei Tage die Woche in Nds. Unterwegs mit Übernachtung. Dann ist es schwer am We zum biken frei zu bekommen. Am 28.10 ist abends meine nächste Vorstellungsveranstaltung für mein Alpenüberquerungsseminar. Diesmal bei der VHS des Landkreises Harburg. Mal sehen ob genug Leute kommen, damit ich wieder regelmäßig aufs Bike muss/darf.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


ich überlege Sonntag um 13:15 Uhr eine gemütliche bis dahin hoffentlich Nacherkältungstour. Start wäre entweder um 13.15 Uhr für Steinhöhe Casino der TKK oder an der Brücke hinter Häcklingen in Richtung Embsen für Sieben-Brücken-Tour.  Wer hat Lust und Zeit und welche Route?


LG

André


----------



## DerEggi (15. Oktober 2016)

Moin, ich würde gerne mitfahren. Gerne auch die Sieben-Brücken-Tour. Kannst du den Treffpunkt noch etwas genauer erklären? Bin doch neu hier


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (15. Oktober 2016)

Klar. Du fährst den alten Hessenweg durch Häcklingen entlang am Kruse Bäcker vorbei gerade aus über den Kreisel. Dann weiter rechts ist ein Spielplatz, die Grundschule und die Kindertagesstätte. Du fährst den Embsener Kirchweg immer weiter bis zu der Brücke über die B209. Dort treffen wir uns dann um 13.15 Uhr.


----------



## DerEggi (15. Oktober 2016)

Sehr gut. Bis morgen denn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


ich würde gerne am Sonntag wieder ne Runde in der Steinhöhe drehen. Start 13.15 Uhr am Casino der Theodor-Körner-Kaserne. Wer hat Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


Die Infoveranstaltung am nächsten Freitag zu meinem Seminar Alpenüberquerung bei der Vhs Harburg wurde wegen Brandschaden auf den 17.02.2017 verschoben.


LG André


----------



## Catsoft (21. Oktober 2016)

Je nach Wetter bin ich dabei....

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2016)

Wie ist die Lage? Wetter ja eher mies


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Oktober 2016)

Wetter ist doch gut-trocken. Ich und einige andere werden fahren.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2016)

Treffen am Casino?


----------



## gnss (23. Oktober 2016)

Wie lang ist die Runde denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Oktober 2016)

Je nachdem was fahrbar ist. Zwischen 20 und 25 km. Knapp 2 Stunden.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Oktober 2016)

Treffen am Casino.....


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2016)

Werde da sein...


----------



## gnss (23. Oktober 2016)

Zu kurz.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2016)

Moin!

War eine nette Runde gestern. Danke für mitnehmen...

Meine SunRace Kassette hat super geschaltet und ist diese hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sunrace-mx8-11-fach-kassette-11-46-535478

Robert


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. Oktober 2016)

Gerne jederzeit wieder.....


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. November 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


ich würde morgen gerne einen „Whiteride“ fahren. Start morgen 13:15 Uhr an der Brücke hinter Häcklingen oder 13:00 Uhr bei mir. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?


LG

André


----------



## flopp i (12. November 2016)

Hätte Interesse
komm morgen mittag eh nach LG zu Besuch und mit den anderen wird das scheinbar nix. 
13 Uhr rum is prima, dann muss ich hier morgens nicht so hetzen. 

Welche Brücke? 
Kann ich da mit Auto parken? 

(Stramme Runde, oder eher lockere Tour? )


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. November 2016)

Bei den Temperaturen klar lockere Runde. Du parkst am Besten in Häcklingen und fährst den alten Hessenweg durch Häcklingen entlang am Kruse Bäcker vorbei gerade aus über den Kreisel. Dann weiter rechts ist ein Spielplatz, die Grundschule und die Kindertagesstätte. Dann den Embsener Kirchweg immer weiter bis zu der Brücke über die B209. Dort treffen wir uns dann um 13.15 Uhr.


----------



## flopp i (12. November 2016)

Schade das die Brücke keine Abfahrt von der 209 hat 

Werde ich wohl finden, hoffentlich gibt's unterwegs nix was mich auffällt.
Weiß jetzt jedenfalls schon von einigen Baustellen und Sperrungen unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (13. November 2016)

Moin 
geht gleich los, die Chancen sind gut das ich pünktlich da bin 
Werde bei der Pizza parken


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (19. November 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


ich würde morgen gerne ne Runde über die Ilmenautrails brettern. Start 13:15 Uhr an der Brücke hinter Häcklingen oder 13:00 Uhr bei mir. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?


LG

André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (26. November 2016)

Nachdem letzte Woche doch das schlechte Wetter gesiegt hat, will ich nun morgen die Ilmenautrails unsicher machen. Wer hat Zeit und Lust mitzukommen? Start wäre wieder 13:15 Uhr an der Brücke hinter Häclkingen über die B 209.

LG André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Ihr,


ich würde morgen gegen 13:15 Uhr gerne ne kleine „Frostrunde“ über die Ilmenautrails fahren.  Wer hat Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


LG André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Bikers,

ich würde gerne am Sonntag wieder ab 13:15 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Mir schweben mal wieder die Ilmenautrails vor. Treffpunkt an der Brücke über die B 209. Wer kommt mit?


LG André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. März 2017)

Ich überlege mir am Samstag mal den Zustand der Steinhöhe anzuschauen. Start  wäre am 13.15 Uhr am Kasino der TKk. Jmd. Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## andi312 (24. März 2017)

Bin leider nicht dabei, HA Dämpfer ist defekt und soll erst nächste Woche von Fox wiederkommen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. März 2017)

Schade, bis demnächst.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (29. März 2017)

Hallo Ihr,



Ich möchte am Samstag mal wieder ne Runde in der Steinhöhe drehen. Start wäre gegen 14.30 Uhr am Kasino.


LG André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (29. März 2017)

Moin,

ein MTB (Hardtail) steht mittlerweile / endlich hier schon bereit, habe mir aus anderen Gründen derzeit noch Selbstbeschränkung unter dem Motto "Keine weiteren Experimente mehr!" auferlegt  … würde mich dann aber ab spätestens Anfang Mai gerne mal anschliessen


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (30. März 2017)

Klar. Bis dann!


----------



## andi312 (30. März 2017)

Hallo André,
bin leider an der Ostsee und mein HA Dämpfer ist auch noch nicht von Fox zurück.
Ich hoffe das ich Ihn bald bekomme, dass ich ab April wieder loslegen kann.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ihr,



endlich kriege ich mal wieder was länger planbares hin. Ich möchte Pfingstmontag ne Tour in den Harburger Bergen drehen. Start wäre um 9:00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzukommen?



LG André


----------



## HaegarHH (27. Mai 2017)

Moin,

Lust hätte ich schon 

Aber … 

a) ich plane derzeit Freitag-Samstag eine richtig lange Tour und weiss nicht, ob ich bis Montag wieder fit genug bin

b) ich kenne die Harburger Berge nicht und weiss nicht, WAS Du da so fahren willst, ansonsten gerne


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (27. Mai 2017)

So wild soll es nicht werden. Rd. Zwei Stunden bei 600 bis 700 Höhenmetern und rd. 90 Prozent Trails .
Bisher war jeder Mitfahrer zufrieden. Allerdings war ich auch schon länger nicht mehr da. Mal sehen ob noch alles fahrbar ist.
Lg André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi312 (4. Juni 2017)

Moin Andre,
wenn das Wetter nicht so ist wie heute, bin ich auch dabei.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (4. Juni 2017)

Ok dann bis morgen um 9.00!


----------



## HaegarHH (4. Juni 2017)

Ich bin leider raus, der Vorderreifen ist nicht mehr wirklich belastbar und seit gestern habe ich noch irgendein Problem mit dem Steuersatz 

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (10. Juni 2017)

Würde morgen eine Runde in der Steinhöhe drehen. Start wäre 13.15 Uhr am Kasino der TKK.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit?
LG André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. August 2017)

Moin, moin,


ich möchte morgen früh die Ilmenautrails rocken. Start wäre um 7:15 Uhr an der Brücke von Häcklingen über die B 209 oder um 7:00 Uhr bei mir. Wer hat Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


LG André


----------



## lanman75 (12. August 2017)

...haben wir vor einer Woche versucht! War fast alles noch dicht von umgekippten Bäumen. Vor allem auf der westlichen Seite. Da ging ja eine Windhose durch vor einigen Wochen
Mussten wir dann abbrechen und sind Voßberg und Galgenberg bei Melbeck gefahren.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (12. August 2017)

Oh Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich wohl ne Umfahrung miteinplanen.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (19. August 2017)

Morgen mal wieder Ilmenau. Start 9.15 Uhr an der Brücke über die B209.


----------



## HaegarHH (19. August 2017)

Wahlfischkopp schrieb:


> Morgen mal wieder Ilmenau. Start 9.15 Uhr an der Brücke über die B209.



Irgendwann … also irgendwann komme ich wirklich mit 

Gestern aus Frankreich zurück und am vorletzten Tag ist mir hinten noch Speiche gebrochen und auch sonst einiges an "Servicebedarf" an dem Rad, kein Wunder nach der Tour  ... mit anderen Worten diesmal würde es bei mir passen, dem Rad aber nicht. Btw. ab MI habe ich dann mind. 14 Tage Sportverbot  wegen Zahn-OP


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. September 2017)

Ich habe vor morgen ne Runde in der Steinhöhe zu drehen. Start 14.00 Uhr  am Kasino der TKK. Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. September 2017)

Kommt der Termin um 14 Uhr zustande? Für den fall, dass ich mein Rad vorher zum fliegen bringe....

Robert


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. September 2017)

Wenn es trocken ist, dann ja.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. September 2017)

Werde fahren.....


----------



## Catsoft (24. September 2017)

Ich schaffe es nicht


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (29. September 2017)

Sonntag ab 9.00 würde ich ne Runde drehen. Steinhöhe oder Ilmenau Trails.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. Dezember 2017)

Morgen 13.30 Uhr Ilmenau Trails?


----------



## cesardenostr (16. Dezember 2017)

Könnte klappen. Geht auch früher?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. Dezember 2017)

Ne leider nicht. Treffpunkt wäre 13.30 Uhr an der Brücke hinter Häcklingen. Genaue Beschreibung ist weiter vorne im Thread.


----------



## cesardenostr (17. Dezember 2017)

Sind wir nur zu zweit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

